# Boarder Ettiquette - The No-Nonsense Guide to being a Responsible Horse Owner



## sillyhorses

*Okay, everyone - here is the place to share your "dos and don'ts" of being a boarder. Barn Owners - now is your chance - what is acceptable and what is not? Fellow Boarders - what do you wish your peers knew?

Please title your "Chapter" and discuss the whys and hows of your contribution, just so everyone understands your perspective. 
*
Chapter One: The Basics

You own a horse. You don't own a barn - whether it is by choice (too much work/too far of a commute/whatever) or by lack of funds (you can't afford to buy a farm, much less one with an indoor arena, etc). As such, you have to seek equine care facilities and services (yes, these are two different things).

As a horse owner, it is your responsibility to do your homework on everything from your horse's dietary needs, to riding lessons/basic horsemanship skills, to actually investigating the locations you think _might _be a good place to keep your hooved family member. Your horse is solely your responsibility - financially and otherwise. A good place to start when considering the care and keeping of your horse is to research feed prices... then, expect to tack on at least $150.00 (that is a minimum that includes a bare-bones "pasture board" facility in most geographic locations) in facility fees. Facility fees will vary drastically based on geographic location, size/quality/amenities of the facility, and the type/amount of labor provided for caring for your horse. 

Start by listing the amenities and services you'd like to have at the facility you board your horse. This includes, but is not limited to: 


Grass Pastures
Stall
Run In-Sheds
Hot Running Water available outside or in the barn (for bathing)
Indoor arena (what size, footed for what type of equine sports?)
Outdoor arena
Access to trails (state park nearby, private property, etc)
How many times daily are horses fed?
What types of concentrate feed (if any) are included in board?
What type of hay (if any) is included in board?
How are horses handled, by whom, and how often?
How often are stalls cleaned?
Is there a trainer available (for your discipline of choice)?
Is there a surveillance system?
What do BO's/Barn Employees do in cases of emergency?
... the list goes ON and ON and ON into eternity.
*Okay - STOP RIGHT HERE:*
*If you can't afford to build it yourself, now is a GREAT TIME to understand that the likelihood of finding a conveniently located facility, with a great staff who does EVERYTHING according to your dreams/standards, with every amenity you could ever want, with a price tag you can afford is pretty slim. Okay... impossible, really. On that note: you can't be a jerk every time something isn't done your way - no matter HOW MUCH you are paying. I can't emphasize this enough... by boarding at a location, it is important to remember that you aren't buying stock in that farm or in the people who run it. 
*


Okay, now that everyone is clear on that, we can move on :lol:


Now the fun part: exploring your options! Find barns on google, in your local yellow pages, by word of mouth at the local tack shop, wherever you can... then start calling. Find out what is offered, and ask questions specifically related to what you have determined you and your horse need. 



What will you find? Crap barns. Crappier barns. Rude people. Poor horsemanship. Horses that are too thin. Horses that are too fat. Horses that don't have enough shelter. Horses that don't see the light of day.


Then, with diligence, you will find a barn with nice people, who have a few of the things on your list who may be willing to compromise with you (or not, depends on the barn and how demanding you are). You will find a different definition of what your "board fees" include at each and every barn you contact. But, with patience and diligence, you'll find something great. Emphasis on GREAT. 



Keep in mind that most horse farms make their profits giving riding lessons or training horses. They don't make a killing in profits charging to care for your horse. Actually, the barn probably doesn't charge you enough to pay themselves minimum wage for the time spent caring for your horse. The horse care-takers don't get paid holidays or sick days, nor do they get paid even minimum wage. Am I being redundant here? Okay - Remember this at all times.


I think that is a pretty good start... now, everyone else - fire away!


----------



## Thunderspark

I have boarded horses here and now only have one boarder, his horse Starbuck has been here since he was 6 months old and he's coming up 5yrs.
I feed the horses once a day, usually supper time, water trough is always filled, free access to hay, run in shed and bush to go in also, outdoor obstacle course arena. In case of emergencies (which we have had with this one) I call the owner right away, if the horse has to go to the vets either I will load him up and take him or the owner does. A couple years ago he degloved his hind leg from jumping into the round bale feeder (we put another foot of legs on it so he now stays out of it), I took care of his leg for months with cleaning it twice a day, drove him to the vets once a week for the first couple of months, there are trails on private land about 1 1/2 miles from us that we have permission to ride on and we also trailer the horses to different areas for day rides or camping/riding trips......all I ask is that things get put back where you got them and clean up poop from the yard/round pen if your horse poops there.....I'm fairly easy to get along with.....


----------



## sillyhorses

*Chapter 2: Tack Room*

Haha - come on guys! Let us know what you think ALL people who board their horses should know! It could be a one-liner  It doesn't matter what format you choose! 

Chapter 2: Tack Room


If it isn't yours, don't touch it... this can be broken down in many ways...
Don't "borrow" anything that belongs to someone else without asking. "Borrowing" without asking permission is stealing.
Don't take anything that you do not have express permission to touch/use!
Do not "use" any products that you did not buy.
LABEL your items, such as fly spray, with your last name/horses name. That way, there will be no confusion when 4 people have the same awesome product. Sometimes, you may forget to put your items back where they belong, and well-meaning people might put them in the wrong place - this will help prevent misunderstandings!
 
Keep your area tidy.
Make sure that any horse goodies (if kept in the tack room) are stored in solid, secure containers (think: cookie jars, etc). Leaving them in plastic bags, ziplock bags, etc. just invites rodents and critters to explore the tack room. I've heard horror stories of people's saddles ($$$$) being chewed by unknown vermin!
If you knock something over, put it back. If you break it, tell the barn staff, or the owner of the item.
If you track dirt in, sweep it up.
Don't leave your garbage in the tackroom (soda bottles/cans, candy wrappers, etc)... find the garbage, recycling bin, or take them home and dispose of them properly.
While the "Rules" vary from barn to barn, it is a good idea to keep in mind that at most, you should have one saddle per horse/discipline in the tackroom. The tackroom is NOT your personal storage space for all things horse related - it is for storage of items that you and your horse routinely use.
Do not throw your stuff on top of someone else's stuff... scuffed saddles can bring some people to tears. Be respectful of other people's belongings.
If you aren't sure about something, ask barn staff for guidance.
If you see someone else taking/using other people's items, and you suspect that it is without permission, tactfully tell the barn staff.


It is no fun for anyone when the tack room becomes known as the place where hoof-picks disappear, fly spray goes AWOL, and tack gets unsightly and expensive to repair bruises from unknown sources. 


Feel free to add on to this "chapter".


----------



## Annanoel

This is a cool idea, kind of a rant chapter/s. 

The barn should be a fun place to enjoy our time and our horses. That said there ARE rules that need to be followed. Pet peeves and boarders that do not respect rules or other boarders can make the barn stressful and not so fun. ):

*Chapter Two cont....*

*DO NOT touch anything that's not your NO EXCEPTIONS. ASK FIRST. 
-That bottle of "shiny" spray as you call it is Cowboy Magic and is $20 a bottle if you don't know what it is and don't know how to use it don't think about touching it. Wow your horse horse is shiny after using a WHOLE concentrated bottle. Now replace what you used.

*(Exception in my book.) Use whatever you want if you really need it. JUST REPLACE IT if you use it. I understand things come up and if you don't have time to get something or need it at the time, that's fine.

*Like said saddles are expensive, when lugging yours out make sure the others are still on their racks and you are NOT scuffing or scratching them.

*Chapter Three: Your Horse, You and Drama*

Your horse is yours for a reason. They are your responsibilty. Just because you board does not mean the barn staff and barn owner are completely responsible for your horse. _YES, we have responsibilities, but so do you. _

You are supposed to groom, come out and visit, check on, and generally take care of your horse. You are supposed to be there to scheduled vet and farrier visits WITH money. We are not responsible to hold your horse or cough up money when you don't show up. 

Your horse will be schooled and dicisplined when misbehaving. If you don't like correction for the naughty behaviors, why don't you spend more time and fix the behaviors yourself. They do not fix themselves overnight, it takes time! 

As a full time student and employee I do not have time to go catch your horse after she jumped a stall wall and is now letting others out. This is unacceptable and starts my day off horribly. This goes for all boarders and horses with bad habits, including any BO's horses as well. These behaviors need to be addressed and worked with. If not fixed then everyone at barn needs to be aware of said behavior and how to correct it. 

Overall, if you have a problem with your horse and are unsure of what to do. Bring it to your barn owners attention or the staff within the barn.

*DRAMA;*
DO NOT cause drama or unnecssary fights at the barn ever. The barn is my solitude. I come home from a rough day at work to my horses, to the one place I always belong. Cleaning stalls is therapy for me as well as grooming my horse. I do not want to come to the barn to hear all the gossip and nasty things some boarders and girls have to say. Another said rant, but the barn is for us to enjoy our horses and ride. Girl talk is fun, but not when you're bad mouthing the BO and other boarders. Learn the boundries and keep within them. Sometimes talking about yourself and hearing all your sappy problems and isn't necessary. Your board is an amazing deal and if your going to complain all the time and not help out, then find somewhere else. Trashing the BO because a branch broke off on the trail and little things like that are not necessary. Pick up a fork or a hammer, maybe an ax if you know what that is and help out.

OKAY, that was kind of a chapter and kind of a rant.


----------



## cebee

Totally agree on the "Drama" issue. I do not come to the barn to have to worry about whether I am being talked about, I come to spend time with my horse. It is not high school.
Dont hog the space... the tack up areas belong to everyone. When others spread their stuff out, block the aisles and generally make it hard to get in and out of shared space, it is inconsiderate. 
Remember that, most of the time, your horse is not the a)only or b)most important horse in the barn. If you are concerned that your horse is too fat on round bales, and prefer to have them fed twice a day, remember that the other horses who share the pasture may be perfectly happy with the round bales. And may not WANT to change to twice a day feeding to accommodate your horse. Likewise, you may want your horse pastured with your BFFs... dont just go asking the BO to move horses to accommodate you. 
If you have special requests of the BO ( soaking a foot when you are not available, for example) offer extra $$. They may not take you up on it, but you offered and that can go a long way.
Be considerate about 'visitors'. Bringing your whole family for pony rides can crowd common areas. Small children especially can be an issue. ( had a small girl kicked when she went running thru an area where anothers horse was in cross ties. Please keep small children ( or clueless adults!) supervised or away from areas where they can be a distraction or danger.


----------



## sillyhorses

*Chapter 3: The Weather and such...*

This chapter is inspired by the cruddy weather affecting most of the Mid-West and North East today...

Whether you pasture board, or full-stall board, it is necessary to recognize that horses are large animals with small, sharp-edged, hard feet. When it rains, and horses go out on rain-softened ground, they sink, they skid, they squish... and they tear out the grass. There WILL be mud at horse farms - probably more so at various points throughout the year. 

Take Away Lesson 1: Don't complain to the Barn Owner about something that is beyond their control (you know, like MUD!). Unless of course you are willing to split the cost to haul in top soil with other equally concerned boarders... at a cost that will likely exceed $1000.00. No? You don't want to pay that? Okay then... keep your complaints about the weather/mud/etc. to yourself instead of directing them at the barn owner as though it is a situation that they need to remedy. P.S. If you are willing to pay for top-soil, it'd likely be an expensive mistake you only make once - the horses will tear it up and turn it into a mud-pit in no-time flat after a few rains 

Take Away Lesson 2: Learn about your barn's "weather" policy before you even move in - do they put horses out in "inclement weather"? If so, what do they consider inclement? Do NOT come out to a barn where the Barn Owner works 365 days/year and decide to complain on a cold, windy, snowy or rainy day that your horse is in its stall. Especially if the facility is not equipped with run-in sheds and relies on the stalls. Alternately, if you pay for pasture board, and your horse is standing out in the rain/snow/cold/wind, don't complain either - maybe ask about switching to stall board if it is available, but definitely don't complain. 

Don't have a chip on your shoulder, either... any intelligent, socially conscious individual will pick up on it, and you will look like a massive turd to anyone within your vicinity. Not a nice, grainy-smelling horse turd, but a nasty, stinky, stepped-in barn-cat one. 

In fact, perhaps you'd like to grab a pitch fork while you're there and clean up your horse's stall a bit. Being inside always creates more work for the barn owner, even if they seem to be getting a "day off" because of the crappy weather. Chances are pretty good you aren't being charged extra for having your horse inside, even though it is more work, wastes bedding and likely requires multiple water-bucket checks/fills throughout the day. 

Feel free to add on to this miscellaneous bit of what it means to be a good boarder :?


----------



## mls

sillyhorses said:


> Take Away Lesson 1: Don't complain to the Barn Owner about something that is beyond their control


This also applies to "Pooky is always being picked on".

I've invited boarders many times to stand and watch the herd interaction. EVERYONE picks on EVERYONE. Sometimes it's the low man egging on a boss horse and getting kicked or bit for the effort - but it still qualifies as picking.

Horses are not childern. You cannot say 'no no' and expect them to stop what they are doing.


----------



## sillyhorses

P.S. If you ever have owned your own farm, and all you had was your one or two horses with access to multiple paddocks, of course you are going to have less mud  The "My barn didn't have this much mud!" argument won't fly.


----------



## Muppetgirl

Gee....need to print these out and post em! LOL! 

I like the drama part......our drama queen finally got the boot for gossiping and causing issues with other boarders......good riddance!

Also....if you have a white board or chalk board hanging outside your horses stall please don't not write a whole pile of demands all over it without or before speaking to the barn staff.....we are receptive and don't like honey-do lists....thanks! Your horses name and your phone number are quite adequate.


----------



## Annanoel

Muppetgirl said:


> Gee....need to print these out and post em! LOL!
> 
> I like the drama part......our drama queen finally got the boot for gossiping and causing issues with other boarders......good riddance!
> 
> Also....if you have a white board or chalk board hanging outside your horses stall please don't not write a whole pile of demands all over it without or before speaking to the barn staff.....we are receptive and don't like honey-do lists....thanks! Your horses name and your phone number are quite adequate.


WEATHER;; AGREE so much with the weather statements. You should be aware of your barn's weather policy! ALSO, read the message board if you have one. If it's right next to the door when you come in it shouldn't be hard to miss. Important messages are left here and especially in nasty weather if you can make it out and be safe extra help is always needed! Make sure you leave supplies for your horse IF they want / need them, meaning blankets, stall toys or collars if they crib in a stall. Again, my chapters have turned to rants.  BUT I don't want to be tearing around the farm at 3am with 40mph winds in a BLIZZARD to find your horses cribbing collar when you are safe and snuggly in your bed. I mean yes you pay for board, but you get a **** good deal for no work. Granted I'm barn staff and the BO gets the say but if you were in my barn in a case like this you'd be booted for not helping...


----------



## natisha

Addition to Chapter 3- Weather

Weather & pastures: No, the horses don't go out in pasture after a heavy rain. They will tear up the grass & leave deep holes when they run around. Pasture management is time consuming & expensive. We don't have 100's of acres for pasture so must maintain what we have. 
All that is green is not gold, the lack of weeds does not happen by chance.


----------



## stevenson

I like the Drama queen comment.. keep that at home. Not yours dont touch.
make a mess clean it. Your horse craps on the wash rack, aisle way, Clean it. 
and Geez people.. if it rains it gets muddy.. ***** to rainmaker.


----------



## sillyhorses

natisha said:


> Addition to Chapter 3- Weather
> 
> Weather & pastures: No, the horses don't go out in pasture after a heavy rain. They will tear up the grass & leave deep holes when they run around. Pasture management is time consuming & expensive. We don't have 100's of acres for pasture so must maintain what we have.
> All that is green is not gold, the lack of weeds does not happen by chance.


Oh mah gawshh, YESSSSSS! This, totally!


----------



## sillyhorses

*Chapter 5: Holidays

*

*Consider giving a generous holiday gift to your barn owner/barn employees.*
*Acknowledge their sacrifices during the holidays (all of them). 
*
*Remember these sacrafices before complaining about something benign. 
*

In case you were wondering, your barn owner probably keeps their prices low enough that they make pennies on the dollar for the work provided. Especially on Holidays. Horses don't understand "Holiday" and "sick day", etc... to them, a day is a day, and they need feed. 

So... while you go about your Merry Christmas or Happy New Year Celebrations - remember, your barn owner is interrupting his/her much needed family time to go out and take care of your horse. 

Please consider getting your BO a decent gift or a nice monetary tip (or gift card to the local farm supply or lumber yard), especially if you are aware that their prices are lower than the local going rate. We are lucky and have always seemed to have a pretty generous "primary" group of boarders.

I guess this is up to individual Barn Owner's perspectives, but being a Barn Owner is a service job. You should find out (if your BO is willing to disclose) how much money they actually make per hour worked... if it is less than minimum wage, and you do the math and realize that you couldn't afford it if they raised board to reflect paying themselves AT LEAST minimum wage, really, truly consider that. I know that, as we go around feeding the horses on Christmas Eve/Day after prematurely leaving a family gathering, or showing up late for the umpteenth time (our families resent this and make comments all of the time, btw... they just don't get it), it really does make a difference to know that we are appreciated. 

In years past, some of the best gifts that we've gotten from conscientous boarders include: industrial barn aisle fans (boarders got together and contributed to these larger gifts), metal hose reel (best gift EVER), a $100.00 gift card to the local farm store... etc. Someone actually restored an old farm implement for us, once - it was amazing! It is OK to get a gift that will likely also be a gift to/for your horse in some way or another, lol. Or, you could be personal and get your barn owner a gift card to a salon for a massage, a trip to the movies, etc... something to get them off the farm and out and about  

P.S. If your barn owner raises board through the holidays (I've never heard of this, btw), then ignore the "gift" advice entirely  Also - if you are having trouble figuring out how much of a deal you are getting, call the local doggie kennel or day-care and find out how much a month would cost you (you provide your own food/snacks/etc, and your dog likely doesn't stay the night). 

Merry Belated Christmas, Everyone!

P.S.S. I'd love other Barn Owner's input


----------



## Delfina

Where to start, where to start.....



sillyhorses said:


> While the "Rules" vary from barn to barn, it is a good idea to keep in mind that at most, you should have one saddle per horse/discipline in the tackroom. The tackroom is NOT your personal storage space for all things horse related - it is for storage of items that you and your horse routinely use.


WRONG!!! 

The tackroom is for storage. Part of what you PAY in board is for the use of said space. I currently have 1 horse, 3 saddles, at least 5 blankets, 3 tack trunks, 5 helmets and go only knows whatelse... As a boarder my space is marked off in the tackroom and I can store whatever I would like. I could tricycles, chain saws or Christmas decorations for all my BO would care. As long as I pay my board and keep my things in my provided storage area....



Annanoel said:


> As a full time student and employee I do not have time to go catch your horse after she jumped a stall wall and is now letting others out. This is unacceptable and starts my day off horribly.
> 
> Trashing the BO because a branch broke off on the trail and little things like that are not necessary. Pick up a fork or a hammer, maybe an ax if you know what that is and help out.


What you do with your life or why your day is busy is NOT my problem! I PAY to have my horse boarded and cared for. It is irrelevant to me if you are a student or have 50 part-time jobs. If my horse decides to jump out of it's stall, that IS your problem and yes, YOU get to catch and put him back. I have a stall jumper, he jumped out exactly once. My BO called and said doofus jumped out so he's going into "jail" AKA a stall with walls that nobody can jump out of. Ok, problem solved! 

Trashing the BO no, but if a board in my stall is broken, a tree limb needs to be removed as it smacks me in the head while using the arena or I feel any other maintenance is required NO I will not be finding a hammer, an axe, a chainsaw and whatever.... once again, I PAY to have the facilities maintained!! How many BO's are going to be livid if I hate the tree next to the arena so I just chop it down one day? 



cebee said:


> Remember that, most of the time, your horse is not the a)only or b)most important horse in the barn. If you are concerned that your horse is too fat on round bales, and prefer to have them fed twice a day, remember that the other horses who share the pasture may be perfectly happy with the round bales. And may not WANT to change to twice a day feeding to accommodate your horse. Likewise, you may want your horse pastured with your BFFs... dont just go asking the BO to move horses to accommodate you.


Once again, I am PAYING to have my horse cared for and if my horse is too fat, I shouldn't HAVE TO ASK. The BO should be saying hey your tubbykins over there is going to be moved to a non-roundbale pasture before he founders. 

If I want my horse to be pastured with his BFF, there's is absolutely nothing wrong with making that request. The BO can then say sure we can accommodate that, or we can do that if you'd like to pay $xxx extra for a a private turnout or no, we can't because of XXX. 



sillyhorses said:


> In fact, perhaps you'd like to grab a pitch fork while you're there and clean up your horse's stall a bit. Being inside always creates more work for the barn owner, even if they seem to be getting a "day off" because of the crappy weather. Chances are pretty good you aren't being charged extra for having your horse inside, even though it is more work, wastes bedding and likely requires multiple water-bucket checks/fills throughout the day.


I PAY to have my horse cleaned up after. I am sorry you don't feel like doing it but it's YOUR JOB. Don't like cleaning up after horses? Don't take the job! 

If the work provided doesn't equal the board charge, the BO needs to raise the rate charged, not whine, moan and groan on a MB about needing help.



Annanoel said:


> I don't want to be tearing around the farm at 3am with 40mph winds in a BLIZZARD to find your horses cribbing collar when you are safe and snuggly in your bed. I mean yes you pay for board, but you get a **** good deal for no work. Granted I'm barn staff and the BO gets the say but if you were in my barn in a case like this you'd be booted for not helping...


A **** good deal for no work? Excuse me!!?? I am PAYING to not have to work. If I want to work, I can haul my horse home (yes, I have property and shelter at my house). Don't want to haul butt around in a blizzard.... FIND A DIFFERENT JOB!



sillyhorses said:


> In case you were wondering, your barn owner probably keeps their prices low enough that they make pennies on the dollar for the work provided. Especially on Holidays. Horses don't understand "Holiday" and "sick day", etc... to them, a day is a day, and they need feed.
> 
> So... while you go about your Merry Christmas or Happy New Year Celebrations - remember, your barn owner is interrupting his/her much needed family time to go out and take care of your horse.
> 
> Please consider getting your BO a decent gift or a nice monetary tip (or gift card to the local farm supply or lumber yard), especially if you are aware that their prices are lower than the local going rate. We are lucky and have always seemed to have a pretty generous "primary" group of boarders.
> 
> I guess this is up to individual Barn Owner's perspectives, but being a Barn Owner is a service job. You should find out (if your BO is willing to disclose) how much money they actually make per hour worked... if it is less than minimum wage, and you do the math and realize that you couldn't afford it if they raised board to reflect paying themselves AT LEAST minimum wage, really, truly consider that. I know that, as we go around feeding the horses on Christmas Eve/Day after prematurely leaving a family gathering, or showing up late for the umpteenth time (our families resent this and make comments all of the time, btw... they just don't get it), it really does make a difference to know that we are appreciated.
> 
> In years past, some of the best gifts that we've gotten from conscientous boarders include: industrial barn aisle fans (boarders got together and contributed to these larger gifts), metal hose reel (best gift EVER), a $100.00 gift card to the local farm store... etc. Someone actually restored an old farm implement for us, once - it was amazing! It is OK to get a gift that will likely also be a gift to/for your horse in some way or another, lol. Or, you could be personal and get your barn owner a gift card to a salon for a massage, a trip to the movies, etc... something to get them off the farm and out and about
> 
> P.S. If your barn owner raises board through the holidays (I've never heard of this, btw), then ignore the "gift" advice entirely  Also - if you are having trouble figuring out how much of a deal you are getting, call the local doggie kennel or day-care and find out how much a month would cost you (you provide your own food/snacks/etc, and your dog likely doesn't stay the night).


If you don't like the pay, FIND A DIFFERENT JOB. I do not set the rate I pay for boarding, the BO does. The BO knows d*mn well when they open a boarding facility that horse need to be fed/watered/cleaned up after on Christmas and every other holiday. I am under no obligation to inquire as to how much $$$ someone makes and it's really d*amn rude to do so! Unless my boarding contract states that I am required to provide gifts, I am under absolutely no obligation to do so.


And before you think I am clueless.... I not only board horses at my place, I also do 90% of the work where I board (to work off my board). Rain, sleet, snow, sunshine, whatever... I am there feeding and cleaning stalls. Horses escape? I sigh, catch them and attempt to ensure that they are unable to do so again. Wrecked gates and everyone milling around in the barn while a ginormous blizzard is brewing outside? Catch everyone, repair gates, clean barn and take pictures of the guilty parties for the owners to giggle at. Horse decides to mangle itself? Groan to myself, call kids and tell them Mom won't be home any time soon and call the Vet. It's my JOB! You name the catastrophe, I've been there and cleaned up the mess. I know each and every horse and how best to handle them. I know who is fine having a blanket flung over them and who needs to have their blanket slowly introduced and gently put on them. My JOB is to ensure each and every horse is properly cared for irregardless of if their owner ever even sets foot in the barn or even has a clue that I personally exist and care for their horse.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

sillyhorses said:


> *Chapter 5: Holidays
> 
> *
> 
> *Consider giving a generous holiday gift to your barn owner/barn employees.*
> *Acknowledge their sacrifices during the holidays (all of them).
> *
> *Remember these sacrafices before complaining about something benign.
> *


I'll be swinging by my trainer's house either today or tomorrow with some fresh eggs and home made bread loaves. 

I feel under no obligation to give anything, much less the types of presents you seem to feel are obligatory, but I like him, his wife, his kids and how he trains my horses, so out of appreciation for an all around nice guy and great atmosphere at his barn, I'll make up a nice present and give it to him. 

He doesn't make a lot on each individual boarder/training horse but he loves his work and is one of the hardest working people I've ever known. He will be very pleased and grateful for anything I give him, but certainly doesn't expect anything. 

Sacrifices? I have boarded outside horses for years and I don't consider a single thing I've done a "sacrifice". I go out to the barn at midnight and check on the horses because I LIKE to and I like my alone time with them, I like listening to them crunching hay and I love the feel of their warm breath on my cheek when I give them a kiss on the nose. 

If you have a complaint, voice it, how can a barn owner fix something if they don't know it exists? "Something Benign" is the thing that comes under the category of "The Straw That Broke The Camel's Back" in my book. If there are issues that are bothering a client, I vastly prefer to find out what they are so we can either find a fix, or sometimes, talk about it and discover it's not fixable. But not discussed, it can lead to someone deciding to change barns and THAT is going to negatively impact my pocket book. 

As my boarders sold off their horses when the drought hit and times got very tough around here, I have not brought outside boarders back in and won't until I have reliable hay supplies again. I'd love to have some outside boarders again, I think they're fun to have around, but I don't want them if I can't be sure I can feed them properly. 

I don't think a Barn Owner has a right to expect a thing except a board check each month. Presents? Help cleaning stalls? Clients fixing maintenance issues? WHAT? That's what they're paying the barn for, to NOT have to do any of that kind of thing themselves. Most of the boarders I had, worked very hard and long hours to be able to afford a nice place for their horses and had very little time for play. In order to have the time to play with their friends, family and horses, they boarded out instead of keeping them at home or a self care barn. Their leisure time was precious to them, and they paid well for the privilege of having their horses in a nice, safe place.


----------



## Annanoel

_A **** good deal for no work? Excuse me!!?? I am PAYING to not have to work. If I want to work, I can haul my horse home (yes, I have property and shelter at my house). Don't want to haul butt around in a blizzard.... FIND A DIFFERENT JOB!_

*Defina- Can't quote I'm on my phone sorry! My posts are more or less a rant about one boarder. She should be kicked out! BUT, it's not my desicion. I'm sure you DO work and get care for what you pay for. I do agree if you pay for something you should get it. Our contract includes working for part of board, which she / said boarders tend not to do. Again, this is the BO's decision with what happends and it's not up to me. I work at the barn for board, but still expect what you do. My horse should be taken care of if I pay for it. It's just frustrating when you have a boarder who trys to "desensitize" her horse and she ends up rearing, bolting, kicking and scared of anything that merely moves, hence the stall jumping. *
*IF you're a responsible boarder / owner FINE, if you're not then some / most of what we're saying is what we feel and how things should be. Depends on the barn, the situation and the person. *

_What you do with your life or why your day is busy is NOT my problem! I PAY to have my horse boarded and cared for. It is irrelevant to me if you are a student or have 50 part-time jobs. If my horse decides to jump out of it's stall, that IS your problem and yes, YOU get to catch and put him back. I have a stall jumper, he jumped out exactly once. My BO called and said doofus jumped out so he's going into "jail" AKA a stall with walls that nobody can jump out of. Ok, problem solved! _

_Trashing the BO no, but if a board in my stall is broken, a tree limb needs to be removed as it smacks me in the head while using the arena or I feel any other maintenance is required NO I will not be finding a hammer, an axe, a chainsaw and whatever.... once again, I PAY to have the facilities maintained!! How many BO's are going to be livid if I hate the tree next to the arena so I just chop it down one day? _

*Again, if you PAY for the work / board FINE no problem, that's my job. If not and you're supposed to work and maintain things then do it. Obviously said chapters turned into a rant about a boarder that should leave, but it's not my place. I totally agree with everything you're saying to! No arguement there. Good boarders, good BO and great staff = a happy barn. Put one "nut" in and it can go any which way. *

*Complaining about a stick that's literally smaller than your arm, a twig more a less on the ground is not BO or staff responsibilty it's nature! I mean a limb, a stump that's different. OUR responsibilty then. This boarder is not out in the barn or "country" much. Mud, grime, rain, anything that can ruin her hair or nails is not her thing.*

*NOT trying to really go off just saying that's who the rant is about. I'm sure you REALLY DO deserve everything you pay for. *

*Again, I do really agree with you. If you pay full board then you **** well better get what you deserve! Depends on the situation at the barn and the contract signed. IF you're a good boarder and responsible, abide by barn rules and pay for "full care" it's then MY JOB to do it no matter what. No complaining, no ranting nothing. Said boarder that these chapters are mostly pertaining to would be kicked out of my barn*

*SORRY to take away from the thread. Didn't mean to come off so snide and snooty either. I LOVE what I do and don't hesitate to do it. I do it for the love of horses, NOT their owners. It doesn't bother me to have to work, it bothers me when someone doesn't care for their horse. BO's and staff work hard, as I'm sure many others do to care for their horses and work off board. There can be so many different situations surrounding board/contract/work it's hard to say one thing and have it apply to everything. I do my part no matter what, sometimes I may not be the happiest about an irresponsible owner, but the horses and their care come first no matter what. *


----------



## sillyhorses

Delfina: Wow! I definitely get what you are saying: I guess the point I'm trying to get across is to be conscientious and acknowledge what your BO does for you and your horse. I'm not saying those gifts are necessary - those are just examples that our boarders have gone together on. We have also had a few people bring us really thoughtful things, such as home baked goods. 

Re: inquiring about pay - It is not rude at allllll to inquire about how your board rate is calculated. As a matter of fact, an astute boarder would probably already know (from obvious calculations you could perform based on your board contract). Point is: be conscientious! If your barn is the best you can afford, you should be aware of the other options in your area, and appreciate your BO if they give you a great deal! We have great people we love here who don't gift... The point is "be conscientious!"

My perspective is from experience: we charge a little more than other local farms, but offer better service, better facility (cleaner, more amenities, etc)... The people we have here recognize that. Any people we have had become "a problem" are the ones who think they are paying for beyond what our contract says, and act like we owe them something. They allllll end up leaving here and ending up in crummy pasture board (not allllll pasture board is crummy - just their known local options), with less service, etc. I have a feeling they burn many bridges as they barn hop themselves into the mud pits. I guess the best, most important piece of advice is just to be aware, to educate yourself and be polite and kind... Regarding not just the BO but your fellow boarders.

I think a boarder such as yourself would not be welcome at my barn... I hope you are friends with your BO and TRULY know them. You sound like a clueless, demanding individual who does whatever without thinking about it from any perspective other than "oh, they won't say anything" (as in: you KNOW your action is obnoxious/annoying/unwelcome but get by on the polite nature of others, thinking they won't speak up). Where do I get this idea? Your argumentive nature, and the fact that you completely disregarded the "depends on the barn, BUT..." assertion about tack room to telllllllme allllll about it being equivalent to a mini storage location. The point, which you CLEARLY missed, was to find out what your BO is ok with/expects there, and if you don't know, minimal junk is best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sillyhorses

Boarding Barns are mini communities and you should be aware of your role within that community. Do your part, fulfill your responsibilities, be good and kind to others. Make sure you do your part before you demand/complain, etc. KNOW your contract before you demand/complain... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina

Hmm... well lets see... a couple months ago I brought my horse to my place and 2 weeks later found him with his foot sliced open. Called the Vet and texted pictures to my old BO for her opinion. As the Vet was stitching him closed, I looked up to see her pulling up with her horse trailer. She knew from the pictures that doofus would need stall rest, her trailer would be much easier to load an injured horse in and my place only has pastures w/run-in sheds. 

Obviously she can't dislike me too much to drop what she was doing, call her husband to come home, watch the baby and prepare a stall for me while she drove over to get my guy. 

Oh and I work off my board even though technically nobody at the barn is allowed to. My BO gave birth to a child who became ill and I took over the care of everyone (because there is no way a mother with a sick infant should leave it's side to go feed/clean stalls) and when her child recovered, she laughingly told me that since the barn was cleaner than when she was doing it all, I was no longer allowed to pay board! 

Prior to my working there, I requested anything I wanted and she said yes or no because of XXX. I never cleaned stalls, filled water buckets, trimmed trees, dragged arenas or anything of the sort because I was PAYING her to do it! 

And YES it most certainly is rude to ask how board is calculated! I've had boarders at my place (yes, I board horses here while mine is elsewhere... ) and I would tell them it's absolutely none of their business if they asked. Board fee is X Services provided are Y, take it or go elsewhere! Besides, it's irrelevant if you make $2 an hour or $200 if my contract says that you will sing my horse a beddy-bye song every night, then you darn well better be in his stall and singing if I show up to check on him.


----------



## natisha

Delfina said:


> Hmm... well lets see... a couple months ago I brought my horse to my place and 2 weeks later found him with his foot sliced open. Called the Vet and texted pictures to my old BO for her opinion. As the Vet was stitching him closed, I looked up to see her pulling up with her horse trailer. She knew from the pictures that doofus would need stall rest, her trailer would be much easier to load an injured horse in and my place only has pastures w/run-in sheds.
> 
> Obviously she can't dislike me too much to drop what she was doing, call her husband to come home, watch the baby and prepare a stall for me while she drove over to get my guy.
> 
> Oh and I work off my board even though technically nobody at the barn is allowed to. My BO gave birth to a child who became ill and I took over the care of everyone (because there is no way a mother with a sick infant should leave it's side to go feed/clean stalls) and when her child recovered, she laughingly told me that since the barn was cleaner than when she was doing it all, I was no longer allowed to pay board!
> 
> Prior to my working there, I requested anything I wanted and she said yes or no because of XXX. I never cleaned stalls, filled water buckets, trimmed trees, dragged arenas or anything of the sort because I was PAYING her to do it!
> 
> And YES it most certainly is rude to ask how board is calculated! I've had boarders at my place (yes, I board horses here while mine is elsewhere... ) and I would tell them it's absolutely none of their business if they asked. Board fee is X Services provided are Y, take it or go elsewhere! Besides, it's irrelevant if you make $2 an hour or $200 if my contract says that you will sing my horse a beddy-bye song every night, then you darn well better be in his stall and singing if I show up to check on him.


Or what? Yes, BO's offer a service but they are not your servants.

Like Dreamcatcher Arabians I also have empty stalls that I am not looking to fill for the same reasons. If & when I do I will look for someone appreciative & respectful for what I do as I am appreciative & respectful of them. Prima donnas can go somewhere else.


----------



## Thunderspark

*Wow*



Delfina said:


> Where to start, where to start.....
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG!!!
> 
> The tackroom is for storage. Part of what you PAY in board is for the use of said space. I currently have 1 horse, 3 saddles, at least 5 blankets, 3 tack trunks, 5 helmets and go only knows whatelse... As a boarder my space is marked off in the tackroom and I can store whatever I would like. I could tricycles, chain saws or Christmas decorations for all my BO would care. As long as I pay my board and keep my things in my provided storage area....
> 
> 
> 
> What you do with your life or why your day is busy is NOT my problem! I PAY to have my horse boarded and cared for. It is irrelevant to me if you are a student or have 50 part-time jobs. If my horse decides to jump out of it's stall, that IS your problem and yes, YOU get to catch and put him back. I have a stall jumper, he jumped out exactly once. My BO called and said doofus jumped out so he's going into "jail" AKA a stall with walls that nobody can jump out of. Ok, problem solved!
> 
> Trashing the BO no, but if a board in my stall is broken, a tree limb needs to be removed as it smacks me in the head while using the arena or I feel any other maintenance is required NO I will not be finding a hammer, an axe, a chainsaw and whatever.... once again, I PAY to have the facilities maintained!! How many BO's are going to be livid if I hate the tree next to the arena so I just chop it down one day?
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I am PAYING to have my horse cared for and if my horse is too fat, I shouldn't HAVE TO ASK. The BO should be saying hey your tubbykins over there is going to be moved to a non-roundbale pasture before he founders.
> 
> If I want my horse to be pastured with his BFF, there's is absolutely nothing wrong with making that request. The BO can then say sure we can accommodate that, or we can do that if you'd like to pay $xxx extra for a a private turnout or no, we can't because of XXX.
> 
> 
> 
> I PAY to have my horse cleaned up after. I am sorry you don't feel like doing it but it's YOUR JOB. Don't like cleaning up after horses? Don't take the job!
> 
> If the work provided doesn't equal the board charge, the BO needs to raise the rate charged, not whine, moan and groan on a MB about needing help.
> 
> 
> 
> A **** good deal for no work? Excuse me!!?? I am PAYING to not have to work. If I want to work, I can haul my horse home (yes, I have property and shelter at my house). Don't want to haul butt around in a blizzard.... FIND A DIFFERENT JOB!
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like the pay, FIND A DIFFERENT JOB. I do not set the rate I pay for boarding, the BO does. The BO knows d*mn well when they open a boarding facility that horse need to be fed/watered/cleaned up after on Christmas and every other holiday. I am under no obligation to inquire as to how much $$$ someone makes and it's really d*amn rude to do so! Unless my boarding contract states that I am required to provide gifts, I am under absolutely no obligation to do so.
> 
> 
> And before you think I am clueless.... I not only board horses at my place, I also do 90% of the work where I board (to work off my board). Rain, sleet, snow, sunshine, whatever... I am there feeding and cleaning stalls. Horses escape? I sigh, catch them and attempt to ensure that they are unable to do so again. Wrecked gates and everyone milling around in the barn while a ginormous blizzard is brewing outside? Catch everyone, repair gates, clean barn and take pictures of the guilty parties for the owners to giggle at. Horse decides to mangle itself? Groan to myself, call kids and tell them Mom won't be home any time soon and call the Vet. It's my JOB! You name the catastrophe, I've been there and cleaned up the mess. I know each and every horse and how best to handle them. I know who is fine having a blanket flung over them and who needs to have their blanket slowly introduced and gently put on them. My JOB is to ensure each and every horse is properly cared for irregardless of if their owner ever even sets foot in the barn or even has a clue that I personally exist and care for their horse.


All I can say is I'm glad you don't board at my place!


----------



## cebee

Maybe it depends on the barn you board at. If you are at a fancy show barn with grooms and you pay huge bucks, you can feel entitled to have your horse's every whim accommodated. Personally, I would not last 5 minutes in that setting. I board my boys at a very family friendly barn, and think nothing of sweeping the tack area, picking up sticks, cleaning the water troughs if I think they need it. It is part of what we all do. Yes, I always give my BO a christmas gift. Sure they get paid... so do the teachers, but I gave them a gift when my kids were little too. I work in an outpatient therapy clinic and love the food that patients and their families bring by at the holidays. Once in a while I get a nice gift from a patient I have been particularly close to. Yup I get paid... but the thought that someone would go out of their way to say 'I appreciate all you do' means more than the gift. I know if i give my BO a gift card to TSC it will be used to keep things up and running so my boys can stay safe and sound and taken care of.
Oh.. and Delfina... we are all impressed...


----------



## sillyhorses

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I don't think a Barn Owner has a right to expect a thing except a board check each month. Presents? Help cleaning stalls? Clients fixing maintenance issues? WHAT? That's what they're paying the barn for, to NOT have to do any of that kind of thing themselves.


Of course we don't expect presents, what I'm saying it that boarders should be appreciative and express that appreciation. I said to "consider" it... lots of things going into "considering" something... your own budget, time, etc... whatever - I said "consider it". My boarders, as far as I know, aren't on this forum, and I would never dream of saying "Hey, where's my annual present?" This is general advice to people boarding your horses. It is the ones that no-one wants around that ARE NOT. If they don't feel they have anything they should be grateful for at the barn they are at, and they don't have any intention of expressing gratitude, then they should consider moving. 

As far as help cleaning stalls, it depends on the board contract. The contract might not specifically state "help clean", but it also might not say that the stalls will be gutted/refilled everyday, either, and if that's what the client expects (without expressly being told that is what will be done), then the client should not have a problem picking up a pitch fork and gettin' 'er done! They SHOULD NOT complain. 

There IS a difference between discussing a perceived (or actual) issue, and COMPLAINING. 

Fixing maintenance issues? I'm not sure I said that? Maybe someone else did... at our barn, we'd ask someone fixing a maintenance issue to please let it be and speak to us if something concerns them. Topping off a water tank because it is low? Go for it! It depends on the barn - as has been said TIME AND AGAIN. Learn the ropes, ask questions (intelligent ones - review barn rules and contracts first, if necessary), get to know the way things are done around your facility!

People - you are at a BARN, you are not ROYALTY at the TAJ MAHAL. Just because you pay for a service somewhere, doesn't mean you don't have responsibilities, as an individual horse owner, and as part of a larger equine community. Of course, as has been said, there are the really high _HIGH _dollar barns where the floors are mopped/swept everyday, but I guarantee no one in this thread so far is at that type of facility, nor could they afford it.


----------



## sillyhorses

*Chapter 6: Differences*

Between barns, you will find so many differences, it could make your head spin. It is YOUR JOB to know what you want, what you expect and what you can afford and balance that with what is available to you.

I want a barn with an elaborate cafe style observation room (double-shot peppermint mocha, please!), dreamy skylights, chandeleirs, built in surround sound system with microphone kits), paver stone aisle ways with mats, 20x20 stalls, PLUS everything I offer... oh, and acres and acres of pasture with views of rolling hills, mountains AND the ocean for each horse. The list goes on. I'm not a millionaire, and I'm sure if I were, I'd probably find other things more important to spend my money on... just sayin'  

You'll find differences in:


the way stalls are cleaned and even in barn's "definitions" of clean
the crowd and overall environment at the barn (discipline specific, age, family environment, party environment, etc)
whether or not pets from home are allowed on the premises
where you should park your car
whether or not you can store your trailer, and whether or not it's free
the level of tolerance for poor horse behavior and vices
the level of tolerance for rude people, bratty kids, know-it-alls and thieves
the amount of storage space afforded to you in the tack room
whether or not there even IS a tack room
the level of expectation that client's clean up after themselves (it could be that you just pick up your own belongings - could be that you need to also sweep the floor and smooth out the arena where you disturbed it)
whether or not feed is included, or whether you provide it
the type of feed included, if it is
whether or not you feed your own horse, or not
whether or not you are welcome to clean your horses stall or not (some places can be so picky they don't want to have to undo someone's poor cleaning)
where you should dispose of your horse manure
the type of watering system (or lack there-of)
whether or not blanketing is included
... the list goes on...


Please, do add on!


----------



## Thunderspark

sillyhorses I am really enjoying this thread. At the moment I only have one boarder and he's been with me for 6 1/2yrs. now......we get along great and have had no problems. When he first came here with his other horse he had no problems with me doing groundwork with him, he was a very pushy/disrespectful/hard to catch horse at the time. For my own safety I worked with him so he knew I was alpha when I came out in the pasture! The guy had a hard time catching him, when he was at the other place he would spend at least a 1/2 hour to catch him, then he would get bucked off before they even left the yard LOL After I worked with him he was a totally different horse! The owner could walk out there and catch him right away and he stopped his bucking. After 1 1/2 yrs. he sold that one and we had a QH paint who had been here since he was 6 months old, he is going to be 5 in March. The people who owned him when he first came here knew nothing about horses and paid me to do all the ground work with him. He's still at our place but now the other man has owned him for over 3 yrs. and he's happy that I did all the ground work with him (Starbuck is his name) because he's a very respectful/laid back horse. Two years ago this Jan. Starbuck had been getting into the round bale feeder and I would haul his butt out I don't know how many times! The owner knew that he was doing that. One morning I went down and Starbuck had degloved his hind leg! It looked like he had hopped out of the feeder, his foot had slipped under the metal bar and degloved it to the bone! I called the owner and I loaded him up to meet him at the vet.......the owner was going away for 2 weeks soon and I took his horse in once a week to have the vet check it and I cleaned it every day twice a day in -30C=-22F and colder. I love that horse as if it were my own! I cleaned it daily for months for the owner instead of him driving out here daily and I never asked for nothing in return for caring and taking him to the vets. The owner and I ride together alot, we trailer the horses all over for day rides. A couple weeks ago I found Starbuck in the feeder! I tried to lead him out but I think he remembered the last time he hopped out it hurt him, so I had to get my hubby to come down and flip the feeder over him so he could walk out.....good thing he's so laid back and trusting with me!
I do not expect gifts and I do what I do because I love horses and love all of the ones here! I do not expect anyone that is boarding at my place to do any chores but yes it is nice when they offer to help out once in awhile. I go out daily and halter/tie the horses for their supper, we don't have a barn, they don't get blanketed but they are healthy and happy horses.......


----------



## Sunny

I'm one of those underpaid barn workers, as well as a boarder, so I have plenty of gripes. :lol:


Chapter "Requests from tired barn workers."

-SWEEP UP THE MESS FROM YOUR HORSE'S FEET!!!! I can't say that one enough. I blow out the barn with a leaf blower after I work; hoof-shaped dirt and poop clods don't blow well!

-If you are there when workers are trying to feed or do other barn work, be courteous and considerate. You pay to be there, so be there, but if you can do small things to make our jobs easier, please do! Like, don't tie your horse in front of a stall that I have to put a horse in. I have to retie your horse if you do that, which is not my job. There are plenty of places to tie your horse that are not in my way. 

-Clean out the wash rack after you use it! Common courtesy.

-And my number one boarder complaint: Don't stick stuff in front of my stall! The hanger on front of it, yeah, that's for my stuff, not yours.

Okay, enough for now. :lol:


----------



## Sweeney Road

My small peeve--I like quiet. I've been at barns where people just turn on the PA system and blast music/talk radio without bothering to ask if it will bother anyone. If you need noise for a background, perhaps a personal listening device would be good?


----------



## LilTuffGirl

wow some of these posts really make me LOVE my barn lol

I had a very hard time finding a barn with open stalls. It just turned out that the cheapest place was the first one with an open stall. It does take me about 20+ min to get there but it's all good. My horse gets fed at least 3 times a day (most of the time more since she needs to gain weight). My barn owners are both amazing people with big hearts! Stalls get cleaned daily with the exception of Christmas which I don't mind at all! My horse gets turned out on the days I work and they know I wont be there (I text on of the barn owners a good bit and he knows when i'm at work and wont be at the barn for a bit). Turnouts are NOT included in the board but they do it for me anyways. 

The tack room, everyone shares anything and everything. Granted it's mostly tack and not things that need replacing.. but it's still very nice! I've gotten to try all kinds of bridles on Emira and haven't had to buy a lunge whip! She's currently wearing someone elses blanket since she's skinny and they are fat and furry. (I love that woman who let me borrow it until FedEx finds ours!!)

If someones horse poops outside of their stall.. the horse owner cleans it up. (unless it's in the pasture) For one it doesn't need to sit there until the stalls get clean.. secondly it's just nice to keep the isle way/arena/wash rack clean.

I'm in a barn with all older people and it's so insanely nice. They sometimes have their kids or grandkids come out to ride but that's about it. I was told today there are fun little shows they hold there starting in Jan (indoor arena) and i'm more than welcome to join. It's $2 a class and it's only fun classes no judging. pretty cool considering my mare is still green and it would be a GREAT learning tool for her!! 

It's not strict there and everyone pitches in. It really creates a close bond at the barn. I love it!! 
Although I do tell the one barn owner he owes me a car wash.. Only because he randomly tells me he's got gravel on the way for the driveway and that he hates seeing my car covered in mud lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

sillyhorses said:


> People - you are at a BARN, you are not ROYALTY at the TAJ MAHAL. Just because you pay for a service somewhere, doesn't mean you don't have responsibilities, as an individual horse owner, and as part of a larger equine community. Of course, as has been said, there are the really high _HIGH _dollar barns where the floors are mopped/swept everyday, but I guarantee no one in this thread so far is at that type of facility, nor could they afford it.


I guess that's the difference in our perceptions. I do not run a Taj Mahal, nor do I cater to royalty, but I do try to ACT toward my clients as if I do. I do not expect nor want them to fill waterers, pick out their own stalls, sweep barn aisles or anything else. I want them to come here to relax and enjoy their horses, groom them, ride them, feed them treats, play games with them and so on. I don't want them to even THINK that they might need to do something more than that while they are here. As far as I'm concerned their only responsibilities are to pay their board and enjoy their horses, the rest of it is up to me on my place.


----------



## Delfina

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I guess that's the difference in our perceptions. I do not run a Taj Mahal, nor do I cater to royalty, but I do try to ACT toward my clients as if I do. I do not expect nor want them to fill waterers, pick out their own stalls, sweep barn aisles or anything else. I want them to come here to relax and enjoy their horses, groom them, ride them, feed them treats, play games with them and so on. I don't want them to even THINK that they might need to do something more than that while they are here. As far as I'm concerned their only responsibilities are to pay their board and enjoy their horses, the rest of it is up to me on my place.


Exactly! That is why I chose to board where I do and I used to drive over an hour to get there. I never had to wonder if my horse was properly cared for, if he was fed enough or anything. If I didn't make it out to the barn, I would receive texted pictures of my horse or when he was running away from the tail flap on his blanket, videos. My BO actually hid the broom from me, said I was to ride, not sweep her floors! When my horse turned her blanket into confetti and promptly started shivering, my BO bought her a replacement and added it to my bill. 

The BO or her husband feeds in the AM and barring any unforeseen circumstances, I do the rest. She knows that I am just as anal (if not more) about ensuring each and every horse is properly cared for and that if anyone wants something done differently or needs care for their horse changed that as long as it's possible, I will do so. An owner insisted her horse needed to drink from a specific blue bucket, so as long as her horse was at the barn, I made sure that blue bucket was in her horse's stall. Crazy if you ask me but she's a paying boarder so I did what she wanted.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Delfina said:


> Exactly! That is why I chose to board where I do and I used to drive over an hour to get there. I never had to wonder if my horse was properly cared for, if he was fed enough or anything. If I didn't make it out to the barn, I would receive texted pictures of my horse or when he was running away from the tail flap on his blanket, videos. My BO actually hid the broom from me, said I was to ride, not sweep her floors! When my horse turned her blanket into confetti and promptly started shivering, my BO bought her a replacement and added it to my bill.
> 
> The BO or her husband feeds in the AM and barring any unforeseen circumstances, I do the rest. She knows that I am just as anal (if not more) about ensuring each and every horse is properly cared for and that if anyone wants something done differently or needs care for their horse changed that as long as it's possible, I will do so. An owner insisted her horse needed to drink from a specific blue bucket, so as long as her horse was at the barn, I made sure that blue bucket was in her horse's stall. Crazy if you ask me but she's a paying boarder so I did what she wanted.


That's exactly how I like to do things. In the case of a shredded blanket, I have over 100 blankets in a whole bunch of sizes, so can usually find one that will fit while a new one is ordered. I call the owner before I order and make sure it's ok and if they are tight (like right before Christmas), then I'll probably just sell them one of my used ones for a small fee if they'd rather not buy new right then. If they give me the ok, I call Schneider's and have a blanket on the next truck. Not a problem. 

I'm the same way with the horses, if the boarder wants to furnish a specific bucket for their horse......hay....I'm good with that! I'll probably also hang one of my heated buckets in the stall for winter, but that specific bucket will also be in there. Not a problem. 

If a boarder is working of partial or total board, I'm fine with them doing feeding picking, sweeping, whatever needs done. But not a full paying boarder, they're just supposed to come enjoy their horse(s). Period. 

I like to throw a BBQ a couple times/year to show my appreciation for great clients. If someone wants to give me a little present, I'm fine with it, but I truly don't expect it.


----------



## chubbypony

hehe this is cute and 100% true 
I love the clean up part. 
I use to go to use the cross ties at the last barn I was at and the other boarder would leave horse poop there for others to clean up. (we had many problems wit her this was just one of them)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

chubbypony said:


> hehe this is cute and 100% true
> I love the clean up part.
> I use to go to use the cross ties at the last barn I was at and the other boarder would leave horse poop there for others to clean up. (we had many problems wit her this was just one of them)


It's really inconsiderate to not clean up after your horse but! at my place it's not necessary. It gets cleaned up by me or my husband or staff, if we have enough boarders to need staff. I learned at Arab show barns where I never was allowed to lift a finger, and their philosophy became mine. It's much nicer for an owner to not have to do anything, including tacking up and untacking if they don't feel like it.


----------



## chubbypony

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> It's really inconsiderate to not clean up after your horse but! at my place it's not necessary. It gets cleaned up by me or my husband or staff, if we have enough boarders to need staff. I learned at Arab show barns where I never was allowed to lift a finger, and their philosophy became mine. It's much nicer for an owner to not have to do anything, including tacking up and untacking if they don't feel like it.


Thats awesome how you run things I would do the same thing to if I ran my own boarding facility but this was self care and she left things ever where along with never closing doors. :-(


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

chubbypony said:


> Thats awesome how you run things I would do the same thing to if I ran my own boarding facility but this was self care and she left things ever where along with never closing doors. :-(


Yeah, self care is a whole 'nuther animal. I wouldn't do it for all the tea in China. Coz there always that ONE person who ****es everyone else off. :lol:


----------



## prettypony

Coming from a couple of perspectives, having had my own horses on my own property, working at a couple of boarding barns and keeping one horse at one of them, and now being the boarder on someone elses property:

Horses are hard, constant work to maintain. I think everyone appreciates a little extra help now and then. I did all the work for my horses at home while also working at a boarding stable down the way. Yes, the boarder pays for certain tasks to be done: feeding, turnout, blanketing when necessary, getting stalls clean, because they cannot be there everyday for their horse. But we always appreciated anybody who gave us a hand turning out horses, or cleaned their horses stall that day, because it then gave us more time to work on things that needed attention. 
Some of it is just common sense. If your horse leaves a pile of manure in the aisle/riding ring - pick it up. You just brushed your hairy/muddy horse and there are gobs everywhere - sweep it up. If everybody pitches in a little, everything stays cleaner.
Coming from the side of me that is boarding now: I'm so glad that the owner takes care of everything. I can only make it out maybe twice a week to see my horse, but when I do, I like to be able to spend the time with her. I still clean out the shed and pick up anything I leave behind, but I don't always have the time to do all the maintenance I did when I kept my horse on my own place.

The holiday gifts: Isn't it just the same as any other workspace? I did a secret stocking with all my co-workers this year. A small gift or offer of help really does make someone who puts all their time into taking care of your precious baby feel appreciated. I gave the woman who keeps my horse a foal halter for her baby who just outgrew his old halter because she has been so awesome to me and my mare.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I work at a boarding facility. There are stalls available but they are very expensive so typically my boss's horses are the only ones ever stalled for more than a half day.

It is my job to feed the horses, and put their rugs on in the evening, and take off fly masks when the flies are not so horrible it's better to just leave them on. My job to keep the place neat and tidy and presentable so that if someone turns up to have a look at the facilities it makes a good first impression. My job to give the evening hay, my job to make sure everything is in its place and nothing has disappeared.

The boarders only have to turn up, bring their horses in, groom, tack up, ride, untack, hose off and take the horse back to its pasture. The rest is either my job, or my boss's job. I bring horses in and tack them up for my boss, but not for anyone else. We hold the horses for the farrier/dentist [most often they are just stuck in the crossties for the farrier, but they need to be held to have their teeth floated]. The bodywork lady [chiro, bowen and acupuncture] will work on a horse without anyone present, except for one gelding of my boss's that is a right nasty piece of work. Someone has to be present to stop him from killing her.

All the boarders are just lovely and while they don't HAVE TO do anything more than enjoy their horse, most of them will do small things like pick up poop out of the crossties, or sweep up if they track dirt into the tack room. It's OUR job [our being myself and my boss] to monitor the horses' condition and make sure they don't get too fat or too thin, but the boarders will request a bit more or a bit less of something [from my boss, because it does affect what they pay].

Often we have to do a second feeding run because the horses don't get fed until after they've been ridden, if they're being ridden on that day. Sometimes that second run isn't until quite late. No worries, all part of the job.

The boarder is paying for a service and if they are paying to have their horse fed 5 times daily and its water cleaned out every 2 hours and grass seeds picked out of its flymask/rug, then that's what they get. It's only good, truthful business, after all. If you're charging someone for something, they should get what they are paying for.

The ONLY thing that's not ostensibly included in the board fee is arena use. That's an extra fee and if your horse takes a poop in the arena, it's your job to clean it up. The big paddock out the back, and the forest the property backs onto, are totally free, because the maintenance is minimal, but the arena needs maintenance and therefore if you want to use it you have to pay a small fee. I consider that perfectly fair considering it has to be irrigated in the summer to keep the footing good, and it's supposed to be booked in advance.


----------



## sillyhorses

blue eyed pony said:


> It's OUR job [our being myself and my boss] to monitor the horses' condition and make sure they don't get too fat or too thin, but the boarders will request a bit more or a bit less of something [from my boss, because it does affect what they pay].


Very true... I think the only time this wouldn't apply is if it is a self-care board facility, and even in that case, the owner of the property still has a duty to make sure that the horses there are maintained adequately. Which means that, if some idiot buys a horse, drops it off on your dry lot and takes off without leaving feed - whoops, BO... your responsibility now until you figure out your legal options. No matter what anyone's contract states - if you have a starving horse on your property, and the owner is no where to be found, guess who is going to be hung for it? Yep... BO, your responsibility. Doesn't mean that the owner won't be in trouble once found, but there is a duty placed on those offering agistment to not allow starvation. 

At our barn, we always approach boarders if the horse is too fat/too thin and inquire as to the steps they'd like to take. Of course, we have suggestions that we make, and in most instances, the owners have reasonable ideas themselves. We have had to draw up a contractual clause, however, that states horses are to be maintained between a 4-7 on the Henneke scoring system and we reserve the right to take measures if the owner does not in the event that the horse is under/over weight. A lady kept asking us to not feed her horse because it was too "high strung"... think I have a whole other thread about that headache... ugh. 

Delfina - most of what I post is in response to the people like that lady, who asked us to starve her horse into submission... people who are completely clueless. If my husband and I were ill/injured affecting our ability to work, people like the "don't feed my horse" lady, would not offer to help - AND, they'd throw a temper tantrum, however, when we would say "Hey, board is going up to accommodate the now necessary expense of paying an employee since we are incapacitated". [Side note... we have a fabulous core group of boarders who have been with us for years, and who would not bat an eyelash for either helping or paying extra if we were unable to do it - sounds like, for your BO, you are one of those "good boarders" ]. This is the guide for people who probably have never owned/boarded a horse, and a quick-check reference for those who may have questions or are finding themselves having problems as they bounce from barn to barn, and don't understand why their barn relationships go sour.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I see a lot of "BO is responsible" vs "Boarder is responsible" on here, going back and forth (as is the nature of forums I suppose!) And while I can see some items from one side, and some from the other, I will just say this...

I board at an AWESOME place, where the BO and his wife care for the horses as if they were their own. It's really hard to find that kind of care, where you feel 100% confident that if you had to go out of town for a week, your horse would be cared for just the way you would care for them if you were around.

I have always been of the opinion that I do not NEED to help out around the barn, but I WANT to. Because I like these people, and they are taking good care of my mare. So if I have the extra time, sure I will sweep, muck her stall, help set jumps up, water, etc. Not because I feel obligated and certainly not because they have made me feel that way. But because I like to help. It makes me feel good, and if I were in their shoes, I would sure appreciate it. 

When people do good things for me, it is a pleasant surprise and quite honestly, hard to come by in our world these days, sad as that fact is. So it makes me feel good to be able to pass that goodwill on.  And eventually, I WILL have to leave for the weekend and another boarder or the BO will offer to groom my mare while I'm gone, not because THEY have to, but because we have good friendships that exist because we care about one another and our horses. 

One day the temp went from 40 up to 65 during the day and I was stuck at the office and couldn't get to the barn to pull my mare's blanket off. I was worried that by the time I got there at 6pm she would be soaked with sweat and then starting to get a chill from temps going back down again in the evening. 

Instead, I found her naked, happy and dry, and found that my BO had noticed her blanket on and had pulled it off before turning her out in the sunshine. I don't pay for blanket service so he certainly did NOT have to do that, but he did because he cared about my horse.

So when I help around the barn, it's for things like that, to show my appreciation for the things he and the other boarders/barn staff do for me when I need it, above and beyond what happens to be in my contract


----------



## Annanoel

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> I see a lot of "BO is responsible" vs "Boarder is responsible" on here, going back and forth (as is the nature of forums I suppose!) And while I can see some items from one side, and some from the other, I will just say this...
> 
> I board at an AWESOME place, where the BO and his wife care for the horses as if they were their own. It's really hard to find that kind of care, where you feel 100% confident that if you had to go out of town for a week, your horse would be cared for just the way you would care for them if you were around.
> 
> I have always been of the opinion that I do not NEED to help out around the barn, but I WANT to. Because I like these people, and they are taking good care of my mare. So if I have the extra time, sure I will sweep, muck her stall, help set jumps up, water, etc. Not because I feel obligated and certainly not because they have made me feel that way. But because I like to help. It makes me feel good, and if I were in their shoes, I would sure appreciate it.
> 
> When people do good things for me, it is a pleasant surprise and quite honestly, hard to come by in our world these days, sad as that fact is. So it makes me feel good to be able to pass that goodwill on.  And eventually, I WILL have to leave for the weekend and another boarder or the BO will offer to groom my mare while I'm gone, not because THEY have to, but because we have good friendships that exist because we care about one another and our horses.
> 
> One day the temp went from 40 up to 65 during the day and I was stuck at the office and couldn't get to the barn to pull my mare's blanket off. I was worried that by the time I got there at 6pm she would be soaked with sweat and then starting to get a chill from temps going back down again in the evening.
> 
> Instead, I found her naked, happy and dry, and found that my BO had noticed her blanket on and had pulled it off before turning her out in the sunshine. I don't pay for blanket service so he certainly did NOT have to do that, but he did because he cared about my horse.
> 
> So when I help around the barn, it's for things like that, to show my appreciation for the things he and the other boarders/barn staff do for me when I need it, above and beyond what happens to be in my contract


LOVE THIS! It sounds like my barn situation as well. Yes, we do have the some quarrels and fights here and there. It happens. 

I _wouldn't_ trade my barn for the world though. There aren't too many horses, so every horse gets their share and space. The BO cares for the horses like they're her own, she greets them and spends time with them. If they're extremely dirty or muddy she'll brush them off. She doesn't make a dime on the boarders, she does it for us and the horses. Keeps in contact with us over the phone or texts if we're not there and something happens. 

Honestly, it is BOTH parties responsibility and staff as much as you want to stand on one side which is easy to do. _It's your horse, and their place._ I as well, besides jobs given, always try and go above and beyond. We all have other responsibilities, jobs, school, families. So it's nice to help out when I can knowing it makes a difference. When I go to the barn if there's something wrong I fix it or let BO know if it's major. I also watch the horses when she goes out of town and actually stay at the farm to make sure everything goes smoothly. 

Everyone overall needs to work together and communicate. Should be a fun place to be and enjoy what we all love.

Sorry the post is so choppy trying to be on HF and work at the same time.


----------



## kenda

sillyhorses said:


> Delfina - most of what I post is in response to the people like that lady, who asked us to starve her horse into submission... people who are completely clueless. If my husband and I were ill/injured affecting our ability to work, people like the "don't feed my horse" lady, would not offer to help - AND, they'd throw a temper tantrum, however, when we would say "Hey, board is going up to accommodate the now necessary expense of paying an employee since we are incapacitated". [Side note... we have a fabulous core group of boarders who have been with us for years, and who would not bat an eyelash for either helping or paying extra if we were unable to do it - sounds like, for your BO, you are one of those "good boarders" ]. This is the guide for people who probably have never owned/boarded a horse, and a quick-check reference for those who may have questions or are finding themselves having problems as they bounce from barn to barn, and don't understand why their barn relationships go sour.


 
I don't agree with this at all. If I don't go to work because I'm sick or injured, I don't get paid. Period. So why should your boarders have to pay extra for the same services so that you can keep paying yourself AND an employee to do the same amount of work? If you're temporarily out of commission, I would hope you had some padding in your savings account to help you through while you paid some barn staff to take over your responsibilities, it shouldn't be coming out of your clients pocket.


----------



## sillyhorses

kenda said:


> I don't agree with this at all. If I don't go to work because I'm sick or injured, I don't get paid. Period. So why should your boarders have to pay extra for the same services so that you can keep paying yourself AND an employee to do the same amount of work? If you're temporarily out of commission, I would hope you had some padding in your savings account to help you through while you paid some barn staff to take over your responsibilities, it shouldn't be coming out of your clients pocket.


Psst... did you ever consider that other people won't work for WE as the barn owners are paid? Our board is basically broken down so that the boarders pay for the use of the facility (including insurance/portion of mainenance/etc) and their horse's feeds. We get paid pennies for the time we spend here, which we do because we love our farm and the horses and the people here... BUT, without people willing to show their appreciation, dealing with the bratty people around makes barn owners NOT love their jobs so much (especially this one), regardless of how much they love the horses in their keep and how well they care for them. Hence: a thread about BOARDER ETIQUETTE! It is to give you people who board your horses a clue as to what goes into it. You aren't paying board to buy stock in a person and their living, you are paying board for services that are spelled out for you. If the situation at a facility changes, whether feed prices go up, the facility decides to take on employees and make sure stalls are cleaned 2x daily (whereas perhaps they were cleaned 1x daily before), then those costs are typically passed on to the boarders, whether they realize it or not. Granted, some barns charge an arm and a leg up front, and can afford to add those services with a zero-minimal price increase, but it is because you are ALREADY paying the enough to provide those services.

I can't tell you the number of times I've met another Barn Owner and people have said "She's rough with people, but she is great with the horses..." 

There is no extra to pay ourselves and to line our pockets, and we do this as a "kindness" for our boarders. You, Kenda, are ignorant to the fact that _MOST (read: not ALL)_ boarding facilities make their "profits" on lessons and other services, not in boarding. Again - depends upon the facility and the back story. Our board just went up to reflect the hay prices - we have enough "padding" that we gave our clients a month's heads up, even though we were paying the "extra" for hay (to the tune of $30.00/horse, which quickly added up to over $500.00 at our facility/month) when we notified them that board was going up. We did that as a courtesy to our boarders. 

Clearly, some boarders do NOT have a clue. You shouldn't pay for the barn staff? Um... why do you think you are charged board? What do you think goes into your board? If you board at a family operated facility, and it is cheaper than the place up the road who has employees, why do you suppose there is a price difference? :::insert eyeroll here:::

Again - be an astute boarder, do your research, be conscientious. Find out what your board pays for. Does your BO actually charge enough that they can hire outside help? Alternately, like I said, some barns charge an arm and a leg, and won't break down your board price and tell you what you are paying, and the BO may make hundreds of dollars per horse. Maybe you don't want to know. Maybe your barn owner doesn't want to tell you any more than what your contract states... either way, there are differences across the board.


----------



## sillyhorses

*Um... if your barn has a staff, why do you think you are charged board? (correction)


----------



## kenda

sillyhorses said:


> You aren't paying board to buy stock in a person and their living, you are paying board for services that are spelled out for you. If the situation at a facility changes, whether feed prices go up, the facility decides to take on employees and make sure stalls are cleaned 2x daily, then those costs are typically passed on to the boarders, whether they realize it or not. Granted, some barns charge an arm and a leg up front, and can afford to add those services with a zero-minimal price increase, but it is because you are ALREADY paying the enough to provide those services.
> 
> There is no extra to pay ourselves and to line our pockets, and we do this as a "kindness" for our boarders. You, Kenda, are ignorant to the fact that _MOST (read: not ALL)_ boarding facilities make their "profits" on lessons and other services, not in boarding. Again - depends upon the facility and the back story. Our board just went up to reflect the hay prices - we have enough "padding" that we gave our clients a month's heads up, even though we were paying the "extra" for hay (to the tune of $30.00/horse, which quickly added up to over $500.00 at our facility/month) when we notified them that board was going up. We did that as a courtesy to our boarders.
> 
> Clearly, some boarders do NOT have a clue. You shouldn't pay for the barn staff? Um... why do you think you are charged board? What do you think goes into your board? If you board at a family operated facility, and it is cheaper than the place up the road who has employees, why do you suppose there is a price difference? :::insert eyeroll here:::


No, I'm not paying for the barn staff. I'm paying to have my stall cleaned x times per day, my horse fed x times per day. It is not my concern who does the job, just that the job gets done as is specified in the contract that I signed. If my barn decides to up the number of times that stalls get cleaned or the amount of hay that gets fed and ups my board price to pay for that, then it becomes my decision to stay and pay, or find some place else to board.

It is your decision as a barn owner what you're going to charge for board and if in that budget you give yourself less than a living wage, that is on you.

And yes, I'm well aware that there is not a huge profit to be made through boarding. But nobody forced you to become a boarding barn, that was a business decision that you made for whatever reason, whether its love of horses or to supplement your lesson business, or whatever.

If the price of hay or other necessities goes up, then I'd expect to see a board increase as well, just like when my rent goes up or the price of milk goes up, to pay for inflation in other areas.


----------



## sillyhorses

kenda said:


> No, I'm not paying for the barn staff. I'm paying to have my stall cleaned x times per day, my horse fed x times per day... If my barn decides to up the number of times that stalls get cleaned or the amount of hay that gets fed and ups my board price to pay for that, then it becomes my decision to stay and pay, or find some place else to board.
> 
> It is your decision as a barn owner what you're going to charge for board and if in that budget you give yourself less than a living wage, that is on you.


So, when you go to the store and buy an item, you don't think that part of the price (above wholesale) you pay is in part contributed towards the staff who sold you the item? Again - get a clue. 

You are arguing a moot point here - sure, you might board at a barn that pays someone to do a job there, and I guarantee it was reflected in your board from the beginning. How much sense does it make for a BO to say "Okay... you pay for access to the stall, and feed, and I'll pay someone to clean your horse's stall." You would only be paying for what is being paid on your behalf, with the exception of the work. The barn owner would be paying to watch a horse in their field, or stall, or whatever. lol 

IF SOMETHING CHANGES at a facility, with regard to how work is done, etc... you are right, it becomes your choice to stay and pay or move on. There was no argument with that!


----------



## sillyhorses

P.S. If the barn owner does the work themselves, then they don't have to worry about paying something on someone else's behalf - they only have to worry about whether or not they like the work they are doing and are willing to continue with zero-minimal payment 
P.S.S. when I say "our board" I'm speaking specifically about MY farm... not for the general population.


----------



## kenda

What I'm saying is that the cost of the labour being done should already be included in the price of board. Whether that labour is being done by you or by someone you hire, the amount should not change. If in your board price you do not pay yourself enough that anybody else would do the job for the same, that is a decision that you made when you set the board price. If you increase the board price to pay for a staff member while your sick, are you then going to decrease the board when you're back to work? The boarder then gets to pay extra for the EXACT same service (or likely slightly lowered service, since hired staff is rarely as meticulous as the owner). If my boss had to hire a temp worker who required more than I make to do the same job, he wouldn't get to pass those expenses on to his clients. He'd eat the loss until I got back to work. He would perhaps increase the charges on say a yearly or every other year basis to keep up with inflation as I would expect a boarding barn to do when the price of hay went up or minimum wage went up etc.

Anyway, we can agree to disagree on this point, whether you think I'm ignorant or clueless because I have a different opinion than you is up to you.


----------



## sillyhorses

*Chapter 7: The Bad Egg*

It happens. Everywhere. There is one in every family, one in every classroom, one in every town. One in every barn, at least as long as they're tolerated... Okay - I'm dramatically under-representing the population of bad eggs. Nobody wants to be the bad egg. Nobody wants to associate with the bad egg. What constitutes a bad egg? 

Legal Definition of BAD EGG (boarders and barn owners, everwhere - add your bullet points, or elaborate on those already here): 


The person at the barn who has no grasp of the meaning of their board contract, barn rules, or even just decency...
The person at a barn who doesn't make it a point to know barn rules and breaks them routinely - whether it is leaving messes, or "borrow-stealing" someone else's tack
The person who doesn't read the board contract at makes a stink at the farm with EVERYONE willing to listen (or who is cornered in a wash stall) about something they expect not being done... even though it isn't something offered at that facility (at least without extra fees)
The person who offers unsolicited advice to every boarder they see...
The barn owner who barks orders at their clients (RUN AWAY! RUNNNNN FAST!)
The person who lies about everything, from how tall their horse is to their level of achievement and skill... it is just annoying
The person who has an out of control horse and ignores it, even when it affects other people
The barn owner who doesn't do what they are obligated to per their contract, or as a moral human being
The person who doesn't pay board on time (this is really just a thorn in the BO's side...), double the rotten-ness if you the person complains about the late fee
The person who does so much "research" that they decide to ask the barn owner to feed their horse strictly grain because their "slow horse" needs some pep in his step, and they've read "MORE GRAIN" will do the trick
The person who whines that their horse is "picked on", when their horse initiates the contact, and can't handle the repercussions
The person who won't pay for individual turn-out, but expects that the horses sit quietly in the paddock with their hooves folded in their laps
The person who demands that things be done their way, when and how they say, and jumps up and down when their demands are met with "Sorry - we don't offer that here"... we all really wish you'd just leave and go find the mud pit you're going to end up in with your poor attitude
... and so on and so forth...
Please add to this... 



Again - this thread is to enlighten


----------



## sillyhorses

... to enlighten boarders of what types of differences to expect amongst facilities, and to show them areas they might have not considered when choosing a location


----------



## Thunderspark

I am shocked how many people have the mind set of "I pay you to do that", is there no common courtesy in this world anymore? I am beginning to see that there are alot of self centered and selfish people in the world of horses....


----------



## kenda

If you have a board contract that states that you receive certain services in exchange for certain remuneration, then yes, I will expect that stuff to be done because Yes, I do pay you to do that. If I went to the barn where I was paying for full board and my horse was standing in her own feces...I'd give the benefit of the doubt once or twice that something came up and they were going to get to it later that day, I'd probably even just clean it myself for the good of my horse. But if I repeatedly went out to my barn to find my horse in her dirty stall, well past any reasonable time for the stall to have been cleaned, (I work days, so I'd be going out say 5:30-6pm and sometimes as late at 7:30-8 pm) then yah, I'm going to be pretty upset that the service that I was paying for is not being completed to the detriment of my horse's health. I'm not in any way saying that I expect services to be performed that I'm NOT paying for.

If I went to a restaurant and ordered food, I'd expect to receive it. I wouldn't expect free dessert just because I ordered dinner. But I'd expect dinner for sure.


----------



## LilTuffGirl

Guess it depends on your personality on what kind of barn you'd enjoy.

Both of my barn owners work full time. one works in the mail service and the other is a FireFighter/Medic. Thankfully one of them is usually always there. Then they have a guy who is there almost constantly cleaning and feeding. But i'm thinking he does it for free board for at least one of his horses....
I have no issues what so ever helping out! They all help me so why wouldn't I return it?

I actually cleaned my mares stall out today.. The man who usually does it was taking a break and playing with his horses so I went ahead and cleaned it real quick while she was out (she's in a mare mood this week.. rather him not have to deal with her in the stall). He was very greatful and I didn't do much!


----------



## Thunderspark

kenda said:


> If you have a board contract that states that you receive certain services in exchange for certain remuneration, then yes, I will expect that stuff to be done because Yes, I do pay you to do that. If I went to the barn where I was paying for full board and my horse was standing in her own feces...I'd give the benefit of the doubt once or twice that something came up and they were going to get to it later that day, I'd probably even just clean it myself for the good of my horse. But if I repeatedly went out to my barn to find my horse in her dirty stall, well past any reasonable time for the stall to have been cleaned, (I work days, so I'd be going out say 5:30-6pm and sometimes as late at 7:30-8 pm) then yah, I'm going to be pretty upset that the service that I was paying for is not being completed to the detriment of my horse's health. I'm not in any way saying that I expect services to be performed that I'm NOT paying for.
> 
> If I went to a restaurant and ordered food, I'd expect to receive it. I wouldn't expect free dessert just because I ordered dinner. But I'd expect dinner for sure.


I don't think anyone was really saying you don't get what you pay for......what I mean is that would it really hurt once in awhile for someone to do something that is not expected of them......the same as I do for the horses here, I am not expected to groom them but I am out there alot and bring in all my horses and boarded horses (only one now) to groom and give them a treat of alfalfa.

What I did for my boarder, for the man who rides my appy gelding for nothing (has for almost 4yrs.) and the girl who rides another one of my horses.......was I made them up a DVD of the vids/pics that I took of their horses, the rides we went on for the past year......I did it because I know how much they love the horses and it's a good memory for them. I also made them all bookmarks out of pics of them/the horses and cubes.....I do it because I appreciate them also.

Doing something for someone "just because" is a great way of showing how much you appreciate what they do do.....


----------



## kenda

I'm not in any way saying "don't help out". If I have time and energy and I'm out there, I'm only to happy to help my BO out cleaning stalls or sweeping or helping dish out feed and she appreciates the help and that she gets extra time as a result to spend time with her own horse or her family or what have you. But if my BO came to rely on having my help when I'm already paying her the full board amount, to the point where I couldn't be sure that my horse was getting the appropriate care if I DIDN'T go out there, that's not fair to me. I work hard at my day job so that I can have my horse and keep her at the best barn I can afford. I shouldn't be in a position where I'm penalized or looked down on if during one week or one month, I just don't have time to help out.


----------



## kenda

Sorry for the double post, couldn't edit in time.

I don't post very much as a rule and I don't know what has be so worked up about this thread. Maybe its just that I don't like the implication that somehow if you're not helping out your BO on a regular, voluntary basis, you're some how showing that you don't appreciate there work, even if you're paying your full board fee on time every month.

I also don't know if I'm representing my opinion very well. I don't want to come across as an ingrate. I tip servers in restaurants, I give gifts and help and heartfelt appreciation to my trainer and other people who do things in my life. But if the most someone can do is pay their expenses on time, if they just don't have time or funds for anything more, it's not really anyone's place to judge their degree of appreciation.


----------



## Thunderspark

I don't think it's really about judging the degree of appreciation.....everyone loves to be appreciated at what they do no matter what type of job they have.
I don't expect help with what I am being paid to do but it is nice to know when they help me out so I can have the time to take off for the day trail riding with them.
I do this because I love horses and not because of the money. 

BTW kenda I love your profile pic!


----------



## LilTuffGirl

kenda said:


> Sorry for the double post, couldn't edit in time.
> 
> I don't post very much as a rule and I don't know what has be so worked up about this thread. Maybe its just that I don't like the implication that somehow if you're not helping out your BO on a regular, voluntary basis, you're some how showing that you don't appreciate there work, even if you're paying your full board fee on time every month.
> 
> I also don't know if I'm representing my opinion very well. I don't want to come across as an ingrate. I tip servers in restaurants, I give gifts and help and heartfelt appreciation to my trainer and other people who do things in my life. But if the most someone can do is pay their expenses on time, if they just don't have time or funds for anything more, it's not really anyone's place to judge their degree of appreciation.


No not implying that at all! I don't help a heck of a lot.. I clean up after my mare if she makes a mess in a common area and i'll pitch in a little bit if it looks like someone needs help. Otherwise I enjoy my horse! If I was EXPECTED to clean my own stall and feed my own horse i'd expect to pay much much much less!


----------



## franknbeans

I have really mostly skimmed through this, and have to say-folks-all it really takes is combo respect and courtesy. Clean up after yourself-it you know the BO or staff are super busy and you have time-pitch in. Quit the whole "I pay so I am entitled" attitude. It makes some of us want to throw up. What a bunch of spoiled brats. Bo, staff, etc are people too. Delfina-I found your attitude particularly offensive. Man I sure am glad I board where I do. I am gone 6 months out of the year. My BO knows that ahead of time, and she has to deal with the barn in the winter. Few of us show up then. She knows that. If I happen to be in town, or others are out-we always pitch in if possible (ei if we bring our horse in to ride-we will leave it so she doesn't have to go get it.) However-I will say-if there is EVER an issue-we as a group of boarders take it upon ourselves to make a sure the horses are cared for, stalls cleaned and chores done, until the BO is available again. If it is something of her own choice-she typically hires barn help to cover (ie vacation). Delfina-I had 3 saddles and one horse and felt awful for taking up room I shouldn't. After all, all of us share that tack room, and if we all had 3 saddles, we wouldn't be able to walk in there. I typically keep extra stuff in my trailer, or at my house, other than what I use regularly. It is just rude and thoughtless, IMO, to think you are so entitled, unless the tack room is so huge and has endless saddle racks.
The whole tone of this thread is very self centered, IMO. Just my perception, and the way I read it. BO's-if you have a boarder who is bugging you, take it up with them. Why would this entire thread be about ONE bad boarder and not all the good boarders you have? They do, after all, by your own admission, OP, outnumber the bad. Guess the glass is half empty?


----------



## Thunderspark

franknbeans said:


> I have really mostly skimmed through this, and have to say-folks-all it really takes is combo respect and courtesy. Clean up after yourself-it you know the BO or staff are super busy and you have time-pitch in. Quit the whole "I pay so I am entitled" attitude. It makes some of us want to throw up. What a bunch of spoiled brats. Bo, staff, etc are people too. Delfina-I found your attitude particularly offensive. Man I sure am glad I board where I do. I am gone 6 months out of the year. My BO knows that ahead of time, and she has to deal with the barn in the winter. Few of us show up then. She knows that. If I happen to be in town, or others are out-we always pitch in if possible (ei if we bring our horse in to ride-we will leave it so she doesn't have to go get it.) However-I will say-if there is EVER an issue-we as a group of boarders take it upon ourselves to make a sure the horses are cared for, stalls cleaned and chores done, until the BO is available again. If it is something of her own choice-she typically hires barn help to cover (ie vacation). Delfina-I had 3 saddles and one horse and felt awful for taking up room I shouldn't. After all, all of us share that tack room, and if we all had 3 saddles, we wouldn't be able to walk in there. I typically keep extra stuff in my trailer, or at my house, other than what I use regularly. It is just rude and thoughtless, IMO, to think you are so entitled, unless the tack room is so huge and has endless saddle racks.
> The whole tone of this thread is very self centered, IMO. Just my perception, and the way I read it. BO's-if you have a boarder who is bugging you, take it up with them. Why would this entire thread be about ONE bad boarder and not all the good boarders you have? They do, after all, by your own admission, OP, outnumber the bad. Guess the glass is half empty?


I realize you haven't read all the posts......I have a good boarder that has been here for over 6yrs. now and we both respect each other.......I read the same meaning of Delfina as being very demanding and I'm glad I have a good relationship with the ones who board here. I don't expect nothing in return but it is nice to know they appreciate what I do for their horses and for them....


----------



## cebee

Our BO 'had' about 20 horses she boarded when my daughter and I moved in... a few months later she had some health issues and made the decision to ask some people to leave. Those causing drama, who did not respect her or otherwise made the job more trouble than she felt it was worth, were asked to find other boarding. Several of those who were asked to leave had been asked to leave at several barns before this. Our barn is now friendly, the BO is relaxed, the horses are happy... The nature of the barn is we pitch in and help. There is no staff beyond the BO and her husband. Maybe if there were paid staff I would feel less like I should be helping. My daughter wants to eventually own property and bring her boy and mine 'home'.. helping around the barn is helping her learn what all having a horse 'at home' entails. We have helped our previous BO's string fencing, everyone was expected to pitch in to stack hay, if we were there at meal time we would all pitch in to grain the horses.... the social aspect of the barn is part of what I enjoy. I guess a lot depends on what kind of barn you board at.


----------



## Thunderspark

cebee said:


> Our BO 'had' about 20 horses she boarded when my daughter and I moved in... a few months later she had some health issues and made the decision to ask some people to leave. Those causing drama, who did not respect her or otherwise made the job more trouble than she felt it was worth, were asked to find other boarding. Several of those who were asked to leave had been asked to leave at several barns before this. Our barn is now friendly, the BO is relaxed, the horses are happy... The nature of the barn is we pitch in and help. There is no staff beyond the BO and her husband. Maybe if there were paid staff I would feel less like I should be helping. My daughter wants to eventually own property and bring her boy and mine 'home'.. helping around the barn is helping her learn what all having a horse 'at home' entails. We have helped our previous BO's string fencing, everyone was expected to pitch in to stack hay, if we were there at meal time we would all pitch in to grain the horses.... the social aspect of the barn is part of what I enjoy. I guess a lot depends on what kind of barn you board at.


That is the type of barn I have! Friendly, everyone gets along and the horses are happy along with the owners!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

mls said:


> This also applies to "Pooky is always being picked on".
> 
> I've invited boarders many times to stand and watch the herd interaction. EVERYONE picks on EVERYONE. Sometimes it's the low man egging on a boss horse and getting kicked or bit for the effort - but it still qualifies as picking.
> 
> Horses are not childern. You cannot say 'no no' and expect them to stop what they are doing.


Exactly. And yet my horse was moved to a private pasture cause he was "biting the other horses on the rump" Uhh.. HELLO!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Thunderspark said:


> That is the type of barn I have! Friendly, everyone gets along and the horses are happy along with the owners!


Mine too  everyone is like a family, and as such we all help one another!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sillyhorses

franknbeans said:


> The whole tone of this thread is very self centered, IMO. Just my perception, and the way I read it. BO's-if you have a boarder who is bugging you, take it up with them. Why would this entire thread be about ONE bad boarder and not all the good boarders you have? They do, after all, by your own admission, OP, outnumber the bad. Guess the glass is half empty?


Haha - the good farrrrr outweigh the bad. 

The nature of this thread is to let people know what is acceptable or not, and unfortunately, most of what we have found to be unacceptable has defined what we perceive to be acceptable and particularly noteworthy... if that makes sense. The point is to give boarders an idea of what their responsibilities are - there are lots of "how to run a boarding facility" books/threads/etc... nothing for the people who own the horses being boarded, so much 


So... havn't gotten there yet, but the next "chapter" will be titled something to the effect of "The Best EVER!" :lol: Haha. Perhaps you want to start it? What to include? You know, like our boarders whom we have a running "goodie" exchange with ("you bring the box with a goodie, we return it with a goodie" sort of thing), which is totally unrelated to the horses, but is something we enjoy. Or, you know... we don't have any boarders taking us up on our blanketing policy ($2.00 per application/removal), but if it suddenly warms up, or suddenly is freezing, if the blanket is there, we'll put it on (or take it off) the horse accordingly - without hitting the owner up for the contractually obligated fees. We have a horse who is constantly turning his blanket into a hoodie, lol. I think we've figured out how to keep it in place (because the typical belly/leg straps weren't doing the trick)... but, between myself, and whoever happens to see it first (boarders), everyone at our barn gladly goes to his rescue (he just stands there, like the doofus that he is, waiting to be "let out"). 

We can only be in one place at our farm at a time, and we can't see through the barn and such to see every paddock at all times. We might not see that the geldings have managed to dump their water tank. If someone else does they either say "Hey, dork-face tipped the tank again... just thought I'd let you know!" or "oh, I see you are knee deep in the manure shed cleaning... I've got it..." haha... we have lots of good things  One of them being the occasional present :wink: (that addition to this thread went over like a lead-balloon, btw). 

We always tell incoming clients that, while we are super laid back, we have rules, most of which have come to exist due to the silly things we have witnessed and had to put up with. Therefore, the "rules", while the list is plenty long, most people wouldn't ever come close to breaking even if they didn't know they existed, haha. They mostly serve as conversation pieces, pfffft. Not that we don't uphold them if they're broken... 

So... much of this thread is from the "things that stand out" perspective... crap experiences tend to stick to the front of my mind best, while excellent "above and beyond" behavior stands out, "normal" doesn't. Trying to include "standard" expectations in here... feel free to add some


----------



## sillyhorses

*Chapter 8: THE BEST EVER!*

Alright, folks - blast away!

What are some of the nicest, "above and beyond" experiences you've had? 

A list of ours, including things we've heard about: 


A very ill geriatric horse - Barn Owner stayed up all night walking and monitoring the horse until the horse's owner could come back (owner was exhausted, needed a break). Barn Owner stayed with the horse when time came to have it euthanized because owner couldn't handle it  Sad - but, it happens, and every boarder should be able to count on their barn owner. The owner of the horse then told the barn owner that, at their previous barn, the barn owner would've just let the horse die.
Goodies! All barn owners and farm hands love home-baked goods, right? We LOVELOVELOVE getting these little tokens of appreciation!
Barn parties - because we all love each other, and enjoy hanging out without it having to be across the barn aisle or arena from one another.
Nice boarders... the kind you can chit chat with (or not) and have an awesome friendship with. I mean... you don't have to be best buds, but "buds" in general is always a great thing!
... to be continued!


----------



## Thunderspark

Well that stupid ad is in front of where I can quote you sillyhorses LOL
I have walked many horses because the owner wasn't able to make it out and the horse was acting like it was collicking. 
Like I said before Starbuck (the boarders horse) degloved his hind leg jumping in/out of the round bale feeder (we added 1 foot legs on it since I found him in it the other week!). The owner doesn't have a strong stomach and I was the one who took him to the vets once a week for him for 3 to 4 months, cleaned his leg twice a day and changed his bandages. I love Starbuck like one of my own, he's a very special boy and has been here since he was 6 months old and he's coming up 5 in March.
I really don't like giving needles LOL I hesitate doing that, so Starbuck's owner always does the needles for all the horses.
We are all friends here, we all ride together and we go on camping/riding trips together too. We've had BBQs with them and their spouses.....it's great that we all get along so well, it makes it so much easier to enjoy our horses together!


----------



## sillyhorses

Shopping sprees! One of my faves is being invited along for the ride when people are able to go buy their "dream" tack items, lol. Silly, right?


----------



## Thunderspark

sillyhorses said:


> Shopping sprees! One of my faves is being invited along for the ride when people are able to go buy their "dream" tack items, lol. Silly, right?


HAHAHA I hate shopping unless it's horse related! Doesn't sound silly to me at all......even if I'm only window shopping horse stuff!


----------



## franknbeans

sillyhorses said:


> Haha - the good farrrrr outweigh the bad.
> 
> The nature of this thread is to let people know what is acceptable or not, and unfortunately, most of what we have found to be unacceptable has defined what we perceive to be acceptable and particularly noteworthy... if that makes sense. The point is to give boarders an idea of what their responsibilities are - there are lots of "how to run a boarding facility" books/threads/etc... nothing for the people who own the horses being boarded, so much
> 
> 
> So... havn't gotten there yet, but the next "chapter" will be titled something to the effect of "The Best EVER!" :lol: Haha. Perhaps you want to start it? What to include? You know, like our boarders whom we have a running "goodie" exchange with ("you bring the box with a goodie, we return it with a goodie" sort of thing), which is totally unrelated to the horses, but is something we enjoy. Or, you know... we don't have any boarders taking us up on our blanketing policy ($2.00 per application/removal), but if it suddenly warms up, or suddenly is freezing, if the blanket is there, we'll put it on (or take it off) the horse accordingly - without hitting the owner up for the contractually obligated fees. We have a horse who is constantly turning his blanket into a hoodie, lol. I think we've figured out how to keep it in place (because the typical belly/leg straps weren't doing the trick)... but, between myself, and whoever happens to see it first (boarders), everyone at our barn gladly goes to his rescue (he just stands there, like the doofus that he is, waiting to be "let out").
> 
> We can only be in one place at our farm at a time, and we can't see through the barn and such to see every paddock at all times. We might not see that the geldings have managed to dump their water tank. If someone else does they either say "Hey, dork-face tipped the tank again... just thought I'd let you know!" or "oh, I see you are knee deep in the manure shed cleaning... I've got it..." haha... we have lots of good things  One of them being the occasional present :wink: (that addition to this thread went over like a lead-balloon, btw).
> 
> We always tell incoming clients that, while we are super laid back, we have rules, most of which have come to exist due to the silly things we have witnessed and had to put up with. Therefore, the "rules", while the list is plenty long, most people wouldn't ever come close to breaking even if they didn't know they existed, haha. They mostly serve as conversation pieces, pfffft. Not that we don't uphold them if they're broken...
> 
> So... much of this thread is from the "things that stand out" perspective... crap experiences tend to stick to the front of my mind best, while excellent "above and beyond" behavior stands out, "normal" doesn't. Trying to include "standard" expectations in here... feel free to add some


I guess my point is...if the good is much more common, why would we even focus on the bad?

Just one more point. The barn I am at now does not have "farmhands". But, even at the ones who do-I treat them no differently than anyone else. They need help sometimes to, and are NOT there to wait on people who are lazy, JMHO. I was at a training facility last winter where they looked at me like I had 3 heads when I asked for a broom to sweep after grooming my horse. They told me I didn't "have" to do that. In my mind, I do. It is my horse, my mess and mine to clean up, not theirs, when they have so much else to do. I personally am really uncomfortable at barns where people expect to be waited on. I just find that part of owning a horse, just like mucking, scrubbing buckets and everything else. I know I don't HAVE to, but I sure feel stupid standing there while someone else is working. To each their own. And, I will say-I have never left a barn I would not be welcomed back at with open arms. Ever. Treat people-ALL of them-like you would want to be treated. Same goes for the person who cleans my house, paints, mulches, etc.


----------



## sillyhorses

Well said, Frank!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

I agree with you completely, frank.

It's all part of owning a horse.


----------



## sillyhorses

franknbeans said:


> I guess my point is...if the good is much more common, why would we even focus on the bad?


I know this is just _our _experience, but over the many, many years we've been in business, we have managed to find an overabundance of people who board horses who... well, they do really stupid, inconsiderate and rude things (to fellow boarders and barn owners, alike... or even just in general). I'm sure many of them could read about themselves on here and not even recognize themselves, but... it's worth a try to spell out how to behave at a boarding facility, right?  At least the people who are interested in being a "good boarder", if they _aren't sure_ about something, can use this as a reference of generalized ideas on what makes a person a good boarder. 

Some of the best boarders we've had have been the ones that just pay the bill on time, do their thing with their horse (including cleaning up after themselves), and go home. They enjoy their horses, don't cause drama and are courteous.  Nothing here is a "definite", just a starting point for further discussion with their own barn owners, should an issue arise... or if they want to just have an idea for themselves, you know?


----------



## michaelvanessa

*borders (stable issues)*

hiya im a border on what was a big yard.
the yard is small now and most of the land sold i have known the owners for quite a lot of years and i help out on all aspects were i can.
maintaining fenceing and also managing my own paddock the mud and rain tell me about it.
my hay comes with my livery payment i pay £284 a month for 1 pony and 1 horse.
i repair all the paddocks electric fenceing i muck my own horses out and i also feed mine at night when mine are fed in the morning my frend puts rugs on them and turns them out thay have a hay net each and breakfast chaff ect.
and if thay are stuck for time i muck out about 6 boxes no problems i also maintain the water and electrics as well i keep my tack area clean and my feed is in a steel antivermin 3 bay box and all my rugs are kept in big plastic trunks.
i sweep the yard i also use a small bucket when i hoof out there feet.
i am there every day unless i have been called out at work or i am to ill to crawl the 6 miles to the yard.
i also buy my barn ownerpresents like tack that she would need for her ponys and horse.
i also help her with her ponys that she wants to drive and i also got to break her brothers 2 ponys to harness as he did some work on my 4 wheel waggonet (exercise cart) and a frends pony as well up the road.
i also remove shoes i have a full farrier kit as well for emergencys and firse aid kits for humans and the horses and a notice board is there as well for shoeing dates and vacenations as well as livery payment dates as well and any misalanious things that mite crop up.
we have no arena or indoor school but im happy with that a frend has one down the road which we can use.
we also have fire fighting equipment and cctv as well.
and i help out with moveing the muck and follow my frend with his tractor with my car or his 4x4 do dump the muck for composting.
i just perchased a horse from her as i lost my mare just over a year ago now i have had him for four months.
ill be honest im a happy border.
every barn i have been on i have left some thing good behind like a new watermain or a rewire were my horses were becaus the wireing was a danger in wooden boxes all coduited up and safe away from the horses.
i have been on a few bad barns but if you dont like the standards move on but the best person to look after your bit of the barn as a border is your self nobody ealse all ways treat the place as how you like to find it your self and treat every border with respect and other peoples property and horses as well.
i know there are some people who get your back up against the wall we had one here she drove me nuts but she got the letter to quitt the barn which she did thanks for small merseys.
thanks for reading.


----------



## AlexS

franknbeans said:


> I guess my point is...if the good is much more common, why would we even focus on the bad?
> 
> Just one more point. The barn I am at now does not have "farmhands". But, even at the ones who do-I treat them no differently than anyone else. They need help sometimes to, and are NOT there to wait on people who are lazy, JMHO. I was at a training facility last winter where they looked at me like I had 3 heads when I asked for a broom to sweep after grooming my horse. They told me I didn't "have" to do that. In my mind, I do. It is my horse, my mess and mine to clean up, not theirs, when they have so much else to do. I personally am really uncomfortable at barns where people expect to be waited on. I just find that part of owning a horse, just like mucking, scrubbing buckets and everything else. I know I don't HAVE to, but I sure feel stupid standing there while someone else is working. To each their own. And, I will say-I have never left a barn I would not be welcomed back at with open arms. Ever. Treat people-ALL of them-like you would want to be treated. Same goes for the person who cleans my house, paints, mulches, etc.


I absolutely agree with you. 

And, I board because I can't afford a property where I can keep my horse at home. This doesn't mean that I think my BO is a slave. If he's mucking, I grab a fork and help. 

If I open my little storage area (I am not in the main barn) and notice there is only one hay bale there, but I need to go to the main barn for something, I carry a bale back with me. 

If it's 3pm and I want to see my horse, I'll hang tight, my BO feeds at 4. I can go then, help him, and see my horse. 

To me that's just manners. 

I could never stand there and watch someone do something I could do myself and not help. Many boarders do though. There is one who every day picks out her horses feet and leaves it in the aisle. It's not my place, so I say nothing. But goodness, do you have no manners. 

I don't pay for a stall in the main barn, but I often use one, it's totally fine, for me to put my horse in there while waiting for the farrier or tacking up if the cross ties are in use. There's a reason why I can. I clean and sweep that stall, the way they do their stalls, they sweep the bedding back into the back 2/3s of the stall, so I do that. I pick out my horses feet into a bucket and put it in the trash, rinse out the bucket, put the bucket back. My BO tells me I am unique, maybe I just had an over expecting Mother, I can't imagine doing anything less. 

To me it's basic manners. 

I am also welcome back into all but one barn. She was my trainer and I boarded at her house. I fired her as a trainer, so had to find somewhere else to board. However every other barn I have been at are still friends, and I am welcome tomorrow if I needed to.


----------



## LisaG

Wow, what should be civil discussions about etiquette sure can devolve on the Interweb.


----------



## Barrelracer00

I have some chapters to add in. Some of these might of already been mentioned, but I'm going to put MY opinion of it 
Tack Room
1. Your tack is your tack. That boarders tack is that boarders tack. There is NO exceptions (unless you have permission) to use someone elses tack! You have your own, they have theirs. If you want to use a bit or whatever, ask! Don't take!
2. Don't ever mess with others people stuff. Don't say "Oh I'll borrow her leadrope and return it later." because chances are you wont remember whos it even was!
Riding Horses (This goes for BOs, too) 
1. Never ride someones horse without their permission. The horse could be hurt or sick or simply just be having the day off after a show. 
2. NEVER EVER put lesson kids on a boarders horses without their permission! What if the horse had been acting strange and spooky lately?
Sorry its so short!


----------



## Thunderspark

Barrelracer00 said:


> I have some chapters to add in. Some of these might of already been mentioned, but I'm going to put MY opinion of it
> Tack Room
> 1. Your tack is your tack. That boarders tack is that boarders tack. There is NO exceptions (unless you have permission) to use someone elses tack! You have your own, they have theirs. If you want to use a bit or whatever, ask! Don't take!
> 2. Don't ever mess with others people stuff. Don't say "Oh I'll borrow her leadrope and return it later." because chances are you wont remember whos it even was!
> Riding Horses (This goes for BOs, too)
> 1. Never ride someones horse without their permission. The horse could be hurt or sick or simply just be having the day off after a show.
> 2. NEVER EVER put lesson kids on a boarders horses without their permission! What if the horse had been acting strange and spooky lately?
> Sorry its so short!


Definetly good tips! I had a problem with one boarder who figured she could use whatever she wanted. It became a big problem, so I posted rules, they were meant for her and she sure didn't like me doing that but it bugged the hell out of me when I went to get something and it wasn't where it should be or when she used someone's else's tack or my horse to put kids on without asking first! I finally had enough of her and asked her to remove her horse/her belongings and move....


----------



## sillyhorses

Thunderspark said:


> Definetly good tips!... I finally had enough of her and asked her to remove her horse/her belongings and move....


Good for you! That is actually something boarders should consider - Barn Owners already know boarders will leave if they don't fulfill their obligations as agreed. Boarders - barn owners can and WILL ask you to leave if you become a problem. How much notice they give is probably based on your contract, however, in many areas, if you are determined to be a risk, notice can be as little as the BO decides. Really, it depends on your contact and jurisdictional agisters/stableman's laws. Either way, it sucks to be THAT person.
Another thing to think about: personally, as a barn owner, I won't badmouth you. However, other people at the barn have probably witnessed the problems you created if they were bad enough to warrant an eviction - and I can't speak for them. Further, if someone says you trash talked and slandered my facility, the truth of the situation will be made known to those you choose to involve. 
As has been said: treat people the way you'd like to be treated.
Another important note: when it comes to those attempting to compare a boarding facility to any other kind of business, whether you are a gas station attendant, taco wrapper or a wall street banker, you are sorely mistaken. There is absolutely no comparison, on any level.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunderspark

sillyhorses said:


> Good for you! That is actually something boarders should consider - Barn Owners already know boarders will leave if they don't fulfill their obligations as agreed. Boarders - barn owners can and WILL ask you to leave if you become a problem. How much notice they give is probably based on your contract, however, in many areas, if you are determined to be a risk, notice can be as little as the BO decides. Really, it depends on your contact and jurisdictional agisters/stableman's laws. Either way, it sucks to be THAT person.
> Another thing to think about: personally, as a barn owner, I won't badmouth you. However, other people at the barn have probably witnessed the problems you created if they were bad enough to warrant an eviction - and I can't speak for them. Further, if someone says you trash talked and slandered my facility, the truth of the situation will be made known to those you choose to involve.
> As has been said: treat people the way you'd like to be treated.
> Another important note: when it comes to those attempting to compare a boarding facility to any other kind of business, whether you are a gas station attendant, taco wrapper or a wall street banker, you are sorely mistaken. There is absolutely no comparison, on any level.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well I did it politely, I emailed her stating she had a month to remove her horse/stuff (sad thing was the horse originally belonged to me when he was 2 and he was 7 this year), she kept emailing me nasty emails.....saying so and so said or did this, blah blah blah.....I would reply back with the date she was to be gone, she caused so much drama here! Since she got the horse a year ago he has turned into a disrespectful horse that no one felt safe riding with her but she wouldn't listen to anyone! I miss the horse and felt bad for him, she treats him like a dog and it shows with him misbehaving which he was always good till she took over! I know she went around bad mouthing me over it but everyone around here knows her and they won't ride with her either because she has no control of her horse.....so they know the truth. Since she's been gone since last March it's been less stressful around here for everyone and we had a wonderful summer/fall riding with safe horses/riders!


----------



## sillyhorses

Awww... what an awful position to be in! That would be hard!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 66Domino

sillyhorses said:


> *Chapter 5: Holidays
> 
> *
> 
> *Consider giving a generous holiday gift to your barn owner/barn employees.*
> *Acknowledge their sacrifices during the holidays (all of them).
> *
> *Remember these sacrafices before complaining about something benign.
> *
> 
> In case you were wondering, your barn owner probably keeps their prices low enough that they make pennies on the dollar for the work provided. Especially on Holidays. Horses don't understand "Holiday" and "sick day", etc... to them, a day is a day, and they need feed.
> 
> So... while you go about your Merry Christmas or Happy New Year Celebrations - remember, your barn owner is interrupting his/her much needed family time to go out and take care of your horse.
> 
> Please consider getting your BO a decent gift or a nice monetary tip (or gift card to the local farm supply or lumber yard), especially if you are aware that their prices are lower than the local going rate. We are lucky and have always seemed to have a pretty generous "primary" group of boarders.
> 
> I guess this is up to individual Barn Owner's perspectives, but being a Barn Owner is a service job. You should find out (if your BO is willing to disclose) how much money they actually make per hour worked... if it is less than minimum wage, and you do the math and realize that you couldn't afford it if they raised board to reflect paying themselves AT LEAST minimum wage, really, truly consider that. I know that, as we go around feeding the horses on Christmas Eve/Day after prematurely leaving a family gathering, or showing up late for the umpteenth time (our families resent this and make comments all of the time, btw... they just don't get it), it really does make a difference to know that we are appreciated.
> 
> In years past, some of the best gifts that we've gotten from conscientous boarders include: industrial barn aisle fans (boarders got together and contributed to these larger gifts), metal hose reel (best gift EVER), a $100.00 gift card to the local farm store... etc. Someone actually restored an old farm implement for us, once - it was amazing! It is OK to get a gift that will likely also be a gift to/for your horse in some way or another, lol. Or, you could be personal and get your barn owner a gift card to a salon for a massage, a trip to the movies, etc... something to get them off the farm and out and about
> 
> P.S. If your barn owner raises board through the holidays (I've never heard of this, btw), then ignore the "gift" advice entirely  Also - if you are having trouble figuring out how much of a deal you are getting, call the local doggie kennel or day-care and find out how much a month would cost you (you provide your own food/snacks/etc, and your dog likely doesn't stay the night).
> 
> Merry Belated Christmas, Everyone!
> 
> P.S.S. I'd love other Barn Owner's input


My barn owner gets a generous gift, $1000 a month to feed, clean a stall and occasionally turn out my horse. Please!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sillyhorses

That is not a gift, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gremmy

I did the barn staff thing for years and could easily rant for days about boarder/BO relations, but to keep things short I'll make my contribution simple:

1) Learn to communicate effectively. Most of the threads I see on here involve an unhappy boarder who did not go to the BO when issues arose, to the point where things are out of control and people are upset. Stay calm, give everyone the benefit of doubt and aim to work WITH the BO to find a solution as opposed to complaining and demanding change.

2) RESPECT. Respect the barn's way of operating and educate yourself before you move in. Respect the roles of the barn staff, the BO, and you as a boarder. Be considerate and polite, and you will have a better experience.

3) Good barn staff > 1 boarder. I cannot stress this one enough. A well run barn will not have a problem filling stalls, but good reliable barn help and keeping it is very difficult. If as a boarder you are clashing with the barn staff or making unreasonable demands, more often than not you'll be finding a new place to board.

4) Respect other people's property, but also consider protecting yours. I don't like open tack rooms and would never leave any tack or supplies out for others to access. If the place doesn't offer personal lockers, a locking tack trunk is a good investment. Additionally, save special halters/blankets for shows or use at home - horrible things will happen to the halter you hang on your stall door, accept this as a fact of life and buy a cheap one.

I'm assuming that 66Domino's comment about gifts is a joke :lol: Boarding is a very costly operation with very narrow profit margins, so if such a stable has any right to stay in business, virtually all of that $1000 goes towards taking care of your horse and the amenities you enjoy.

The work is thankless and destroys your body, the hours are long, and burnout rate is very high. I did it out of love for the horses and the industry - I never expected more than basic human decency from boarders, but the odd thank you or small token of appreciation during the holidays means the world.


----------



## Thunderspark

66Domino said:


> My barn owner gets a generous gift, $1000 a month to feed, clean a stall and occasionally turn out my horse. Please!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


WOW I don't think I charge enough here to board LOL


----------



## chubbypony

sillyhorses said:


> That is not a gift, lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


no you're right she is getting robbed. Dont get me wrong I gift my farrier, land lord, and vet well but 1000 a month seems a bit much in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Paintlover1965

I personally couldn't have my three horses boarded at 1000$ each if thats for real. By the way, my husband pitches in every weekend to muck out the stalls at our barn and we help with the chores whenever possible. We are also on duty to do the hay in the summer. We do this because we enjoy it and it helps out our aging BO and his wife.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

1000 isn't too far off what I pay for one horse on indoor board. So yeah, I expect that stuff gets done and my horse is fed properly, etc.
However, boarders still need to keep common areas, including the arena, clean. The amount of times I go to ride after a full day of working and have to spend 20 minutes picking other peoples poo from the arena and sweeping a tack stall before I even get my horse is just stupid. As others have pointed out, people are mainly selfish dummys who always think "oh someone else will do this". Or are too caught up in their own lala land to grab a fork and scoop poo. I also clean my horses stall every night so it is cleaner in the morning for the staff (and my horse).
I have also been barn staff, and IMO the workload is not unreasonable at a good barn, but it was never my job to follow a boarder around the property scooping up poo every time the horse makes one. That's the boarders job. Unless its at a very fancy barn. But board would be well over 1000 a month... lol.

And that's my be a good boarder "thing"! Pay your bills on time, don't be a *****, and CLEAN UP!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chardavej

I have a small private barn, we bought the place because I wanted to care for my own horses (though where we boarded at was wonderful! Horses happy and well fed, just wanted our own place) and I wanted a few boarders to make my horses "free".

We charge 225.00 and it includes 2 daily grain feedings (several grains depending on the horses needs, light feed, senior feed, low starch feed, high fat feed...), hay 24/7, 16 acres, small arena, two barns, shelters, maintained trails, blankets on/off in winter (and if you don't have a blanket, I do and will put it on your horse, I wont have a shivering cold horse, I can't take it), free trailer parking (or camper too), round pen, tack room, wash stalls and in bad weather ALL horses are brought in (all are pasture board) no extra charges. The only thing I charge extra for is worming, and I don't charge a labor charge, just the actual cost of the wormer.

Here is my place: http://www.facebook.com/LongCreekStables/photos_stream
Nothing fancy, nothing special. But we have a wonderful group of boarders that I love dearly, the horses are fat and happy and get along.

In my short years of boarding (8) I have learned that NO is a complete sentence, and that I think was the hardest thing to learn. Once I became comfortable saying it, life is better. What I mean by saying no is to unrealistic requests for a place that boards for 225.00 per month. 

The boarders love this place, and they are telling me that all the time, and I appreciate it. It's just hubby and I, and I work a full time job. When we need time off, the boarders will chip in and we'll go for a weekend camping or to the house in Charleston.

They don't chip in when we're there, but it's because we wont let them. They pay us to keep the place clean, though they are expected to clean poop in the washstall area and in the barnyard or barn isle. 

Also, it's one spot in the tack room per horse you have, you can't store anything you want (such as a bike, WTH?) as we don't have huge tackrooms, we have three, the biggest one is for me as I have more stuff than anyone (but then it is my barn? Plus I need room for the almost 100 blankets I have, that takes up a lot of space in itself!).

Even pasture boarded horses though have shelters or actual barnstalls open to the paddocks for them. We're always improving the place, getting ready to double the arena size and build a bathroom. 

I think we're too cheap, but everything is paid for so it's good. Feed bill and hay bill is covered and my horses are free and I have friends to ride with. We love to camp also and have cookouts and bonfires. Life is good!


----------



## Chardavej

I have a small private barn, we bought the place because I wanted to care for my own horses (though where we boarded at was wonderful! Horses happy and well fed, just wanted our own place) and I wanted a few boarders to make my horses "free".

We charge 225.00 and it includes 2 daily grain feedings (several grains depending on the horses needs, light feed, senior feed, low starch feed, high fat feed...), hay 24/7, 16 acres, small arena, two barns, shelters, maintained trails, blankets on/off in winter (and if you don't have a blanket, I do and will put it on your horse, I wont have a shivering cold horse, I can't take it), free trailer parking (or camper too), round pen, tack room, wash stalls and in bad weather ALL horses are brought in (all are pasture board) no extra charges. The only thing I charge extra for is worming, and I don't charge a labor charge, just the actual cost of the wormer.

Here is my place: http://www.facebook.com/LongCreekStables/photos_stream
Nothing fancy, nothing special. But we have a wonderful group of boarders that I love dearly, the horses are fat and happy and get along.

In my short years of boarding (8) I have learned that NO is a complete sentence, and that I think was the hardest thing to learn. Once I became comfortable saying it, life is better. What I mean by saying no is to unrealistic requests for a place that boards for 225.00 per month. 

The boarders love this place, and they are telling me that all the time, and I appreciate it. It's just hubby and I, and I work a full time job. When we need time off, the boarders will chip in and we'll go for a weekend camping or to the house in Charleston.

They don't chip in when we're there, but it's because we wont let them. They pay us to keep the place clean, though they are expected to clean poop in the washstall area and in the barnyard or barn isle. 

Also, it's one spot in the tack room per horse you have, you can't store anything you want (such as a bike, WTH?) as we don't have huge tackrooms, we have three, the biggest one is for me as I have more stuff than anyone (but then it is my barn? Plus I need room for the almost 100 blankets I have, that takes up a lot of space in itself!).

Even pasture boarded horses though have shelters or actual barnstalls open to the paddocks for them. We're always improving the place, getting ready to double the arena size and build a bathroom. 

My horses aren't treated any better than theirs, except I groom mine and they groom theirs, LOL! Oh! I also buy horse treats, apples and 50 pound bags of giant carrots for everyone. The treats are in a big box in the feedroom and you can take all you want.

I think we're too cheap, but everything is paid for so it's good. Feed bill and hay bill is covered and my horses are free and I have friends to ride with. We love to camp also and have cookouts and bonfires. Life is good!


----------



## core

You're saying boarders should be sweeping aisles, mucking out stalls, gleefully ignoring the knee deep mud in the pastures, all while presenting the BO with monetary gifts alongside monthly board?

Why do BO's envision their boarding business as immune from the issues all other small business have to face? 

I ran my own business for 5 years. I worked 80-90 hour weeks, and was lucky to make minimum wage for most of those years. You want to be your own boss, that's the price you pay. 


Small businesses owned by the founder have a 77% failure rate.
 57% of small businesses generate revenue of less than $25,000 per year.
The average small business will generate a 33% margin. Meaning profit is about $8 to $9,000 a year.
Why is it that these stables seem to think that they're immune to all the hardships the rest of small business owners face? 

To expect that your customer should be sweeping your floors?? Really? Would you walk into Walgreen's and ask for a broom because you tracked mud or slush into their building? Why are you not helping them stock shelves? OMG, you're a terrible customer. I hope Walmart tosses you out and never lets you back in.

I was thrilled if a customer put their dish in the dish bin, but the customer was thrilled if I bussed the table for them. Do you see my point? Customer service made people want to come back, it made them happy to pay more then my competitor charged. 

If your boarding business is not making enough to even support itself, you need to go take business classes. Learn how to run a business correctly.


----------



## Tigo

core said:


> You're saying boarders should be sweeping aisles, mucking out stalls, gleefully ignoring the knee deep mud in the pastures, all while presenting the BO with monetary gifts alongside monthly board?
> 
> [...]
> 
> To expect that your customer should be sweeping your floors?? Really?


I help do the chores at our family owned private facility and...

Yes, boarders should be sweeping the aisles and cleaning up after themselves. I cannot imagine bringing my horse in, making a mess, and then leaving it for someone else! That kind of attitude would get a person kicked out of our barn in a month flat. Yes, try to ignore the deep mud - or at least complain quietly! Knee deep mud is also something that isn't always easily solved. We've worked tireless for YEARS trying to do our best with drainage and prevent what mud we can, sometimes it's not as easy as just fixing it. It took thousands of dollars worth of gravel and asphalt to get just the driveway to not be muddy in the spring. If you use a tack stall and your horse makes a mess, here, you are expected to muck it. If you're an indoor boarder, mucking here and there is _truly_ appreciated and a nice surprise but I agree that I would never expect it. I also agree that monetary gifts are unnessecary, but a little token of appreciation is nice. Even a _thank you_ goes a long way. 

It seems that most boarders have no idea what it costs to run a boarding facility. Here we have a decent sized heated barn: 2 tack stalls, cross ties, 7 stalls (with that mattress/soft stall base) and an indoor heated arena just shy of the size of a regulation dressage arena, and 40 acres of pasture to care for. The boarders have no idea how much it costs to run that barn and keep our farm equipment up and running. We don't make much of a profit at all and what profit we do make goes directly back into the facility and equipment. We don't 'make a killing' like a couple of our boarders like to _assume_, that's not what we are trying to do. The BOs run another independent company and after a day there they come home to do the maintenance chores here. Its not always easy or fun. 

Next time you see your BO, consider saying thank you...they'll appreciate it.

And that's my 2 cents :lol:


----------



## 66Domino

Gremmy said:


> I did the barn staff thing for years and could easily rant for days about boarder/BO relations, but to keep things short I'll make my contribution simple:
> 
> 1) Learn to communicate effectively. Most of the threads I see on here involve an unhappy boarder who did not go to the BO when issues arose, to the point where things are out of control and people are upset. Stay calm, give everyone the benefit of doubt and aim to work WITH the BO to find a solution as opposed to complaining and demanding change.
> 
> 2) RESPECT. Respect the barn's way of operating and educate yourself before you move in. Respect the roles of the barn staff, the BO, and you as a boarder. Be considerate and polite, and you will have a better experience.
> 
> 3) Good barn staff > 1 boarder. I cannot stress this one enough. A well run barn will not have a problem filling stalls, but good reliable barn help and keeping it is very difficult. If as a boarder you are clashing with the barn staff or making unreasonable demands, more often than not you'll be finding a new place to board.
> 
> 4) Respect other people's property, but also consider protecting yours. I don't like open tack rooms and would never leave any tack or supplies out for others to access. If the place doesn't offer personal lockers, a locking tack trunk is a good investment. Additionally, save special halters/blankets for shows or use at home - horrible things will happen to the halter you hang on your stall door, accept this as a fact of life and buy a cheap one.
> 
> I'm assuming that 66Domino's comment about gifts is a joke :lol: Boarding is a very costly operation with very narrow profit margins, so if such a stable has any right to stay in business, virtually all of that $1000 goes towards taking care of your horse and the amenities you enjoy.
> 
> The work is thankless and destroys your body, the hours are long, and burnout rate is very high. I did it out of love for the horses and the industry - I never expected more than basic human decency from boarders, but the odd thank you or small token of appreciation during the holidays means the world.


Hi Gremmy, it was half joke, half truth. Over the many years we've boarded, it was always a fairly easy endeavor. My philosophy at home and at the barn is; if you make a mess clean it up, do not groom or tack your horse in walkways baring thoroughfare, do not touch anyone's tack or horse, be cordial but keep a distance from gossips and troublemakers. If I see that buckets are low on water - I water. If a wash stall was left a mess - I clean it. I throw empty cups away others leave on tables. 

In exchange for this, I was given 24 hrs notice that the board was going up $150, my horse was turned out into a pasture with substandard electric (non working) and became entangled, boarders fed the horses rather than farm manager, and the 24/hr on site person was a drunk and his girlfriend who knew nothing about horses. Vets and farriers refused to service the facility and it was a nightmare. It did teach me not to rely on recommendations from colleagues. The horse was shipping cross country and we did not see the facility until he arrived. Nutcase of a BO who kept introducing her daughter by another name. Can you say drugs.

Found a place and we moved ASAP. I don't need someone BSing me about what it costs to feed a horse. We had our own place for many years. Actually, actively looking again.

I agree there are nightmare boarders but the road runs both ways. If I ever give that person another $1000, it will be to get an attorney. (Apologies for the rant.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

66Domino said:


> I don't need someone BSing me about what it costs to feed a horse. We had our own place for many years. Actually, actively looking again.



This!!! My friends with horses at home are feeding theirs for $50 a month ish. Now obviously there's other costs, but most places should be making a profit with the amount boarders are paying. 
I pay $375 a month, have access to a stall for the worst of weather, but have yet to use that stall. There has to be a decent amount of profit there.


----------



## sillyhorses

AlexS said:


> This!!! My friends with horses at home are feeding theirs for $50 a month ish. Now obviously there's other costs, but most places should be making a profit with the amount boarders are paying.
> I pay $375 a month, have access to a stall for the worst of weather, but have yet to use that stall. There has to be a decent amount of profit there.


$50/month? You needed to include a portion of their mortgage on that for pasture land, then. Around here, grain alone costs about $60/mo per horse (at a rate of 6lbs/day). Hay is now over $70/month per horse, thanks to the drought (and that is feeding 16-18lbs day). If you are in a position to feed pasture year round, or bale your own hay it makes a difference in the sense that you dont pay the fees for hay up front, but you are still paying for it (gas, equip repairs, mortgage for your property, etc.) The "$50" quote is not realistic unless your friends horses are minis, or they inherited a substantial farm from someone, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sillyhorses

core said:


> You're saying boarders should be sweeping aisles, mucking out stalls, gleefully ignoring the knee deep mud in the pastures, all while presenting the BO with monetary gifts alongside monthly board?
> 
> Why do BO's envision their boarding business as immune from the issues all other small business have to face?
> 
> I ran my own business for 5 years. I worked 80-90 hour weeks, and was lucky to make minimum wage for most of those years. You want to be your own boss, that's the price you pay.
> 
> 
> Small businesses owned by the founder have a 77% failure rate.
> 57% of small businesses generate revenue of less than $25,000 per year.
> The average small business will generate a 33% margin. Meaning profit is about $8 to $9,000 a year.
> Why is it that these stables seem to think that they're immune to all the hardships the rest of small business owners face?
> 
> To expect that your customer should be sweeping your floors?? Really? Would you walk into Walgreen's and ask for a broom because you tracked mud or slush into their building? Why are you not helping them stock shelves? OMG, you're a terrible customer. I hope Walmart tosses you out and never lets you back in.
> 
> I was thrilled if a customer put their dish in the dish bin, but the customer was thrilled if I bussed the table for them. Do you see my point? Customer service made people want to come back, it made them happy to pay more then my competitor charged.
> If your boarding business is not making enough to even support itself, you need to go take business classes. Learn how to run a business correctly.


It is people like you, Core, who need to take notes from this thread. Comparing a barn to a box store? Really? And comparing it with other small businesses? Get a grip and face reality. You are clearly out of the loop.

Walmart? Buys products cheap, sells them for huge profits and pays their employees Minimum wage, holds them stationary just under full time employment and the higher up positions rake it in. 

Barns? Usually family owned & operated, provides a service (not a product), is much more personalized and community based than ANY small business can claim, is exposed to much higher liability issues than most other industries... There is ZERO comparison. I think the closest thing you can compare to a horse farm is a soup kitchen. They make just enough to keep going, and that "just enough" usually doesn't come out of the pockets of the "main"clients, but from other endeavors that the barn owners invest themselves in. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sillyhorses

And... The people running them do it because of a love and passion for some aspect of the profession - in spite of clueless know it alls such as yourself.

Snotty know it alls are the ones who most need to silently reflect on what they read in this board. You will be the ones barn hopping your way either to a much higher priced barn that WILL provide the level of service you seem to expect (at a price reflecting that mentality) or into mud pits then completely out of horses until you buy your own barn.
Sure, there ARE barns that provide THAT level of service. The closest you could come to comparing them to ANY other business is to compare it to going from the neighborhood Holiday Inn to The Drake (Chicago... You know - dress code, harpist in the lobby, etc).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie

I know my expenses run the following per month:
12 bales of grass hay at $9/bale (which is CHEAP for here) : $108
Either Strategy or Smartpaks for the month: $32
Pellets for stall at 2 bags/week, $5/bag: $40
So, the MINIMAL expense in consumables per month down here is $180 and that is without paying for fencing, mortgage, anyone mucking the stalls, turning horses in/out, feeding, electricity, my tack space or any of that 'board' stuff. I wouldn't expect to pay less than double that, and the going rate around here for full board (even without a nice arena, etc) is $400, which makes sense to me. The NICE places are $550 or more, which makes sense- building a nice barn with a nice indoor and maintaining it is a half a million dollar or more endevour in many cases, so you gotta pay for it.

Yeah. I can lend a hand and pick up after myself. It's the right thing to do.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

No, I'd say you're out of the loop if you think being a BO is so much different than a small business. 

I work in a small, family owned business and all of the family members bust our butts working long, hard hours for a very small profit margin. I don't expect my customers to clean up after themselves and believe me they make a heck of a mess when it's snowy or muddy outside. Being a BO is hard, I get that, but being a small business owner is hard period. BO's have mortgages, but business owners do too, we also have employees, and oftentimes dangerous equipment to work around. Just like BOs. Sales tax, employment taxes, unemployment taxes, worker's comp, liability, etc, etc. Other small business owners don't live on their business property either, so they also have to pay a home mortgage. 

I have yet to board my horses, but I have taken lessons and worked for boarding barns before, so I understand the amount of work that goes into maintaining and taking care of a place. But that is the profession you (general you) chose, there are pluses and minuses to all of them. You're being paid to take care of someone else's animals. That means it is all YOUR responsibility, not the customer's. If they want to help, great, but if not too bad. Obviously I'm not talking about breaking stuff or stealing or any of that nonsense, but they are paying YOU to take care of all the little everyday stuff of horse ownership so they don't have to do so. If they don't want to clean up after themselves, too bad, it's your job to clean the barn, not theirs. Now, I'd clean up after myself, but I enjoy all of the aspects of caring for horses and prefer to clean up after myself. Others don't, but again, they are paying you to keep the barn clean and take care of their horse.


ETA- Obviously if your rules are that the client cleans up after themselves and their horses, and it is posted, that is a different story. Especially if your prices reflect that and are lower than typical. I'm not saying it's ok for people to be jerks either, but that is a peril of working in any customer centric job. Believe me, I could tell you horror stories all day about my customers. Somedays I'm surprised I still have hair when I get off work! :lol:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

And now I read the rest of the thread, should've done that first. Haha! 

Some of the issues that were addressed are definite manners issues, like cleaning up manure in the arena, wash stall, middle of the aisleways, "borrowing" equipment, etc. :lol: If MY customers were pooping all over I'd make them clean it up, even though cleaning the bathroom is part of the job description and if they were "borrowing" equipment I'd also get pretty PO'd. On other things I think that BOs/barn workers are being too touchy. Customers are hard to deal with, horse people are more "interesting" than the general run of human too, but it is what it is and is the price of doing business. On the plus side you get to work with horses. ;-p I sit on a computer all day long and juggle money, customers, and herd cats. Haha!


----------



## AlexS

sillyhorses said:


> And... The people running them do it because of a love and passion for some aspect of the profession - in spite of clueless know it alls such as yourself.
> 
> Snotty know it alls are the ones who most need to silently reflect on what they read in this board. You will be the ones barn hopping your way either to a much higher priced barn that WILL provide the level of service you seem to expect (at a price reflecting that mentality) or into mud pits then completely out of horses until you buy your own barn.
> Sure, there ARE barns that provide THAT level of service. The closest you could come to comparing them to ANY other business is to compare it to going from the neighborhood Holiday Inn to The Drake (Chicago... You know - dress code, harpist in the lobby, etc).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You need to calm down a bit. 

The $50 a month is what my friends told me they spend on their horses, that was in summer though, so no hay costs then. However, my board isn't any less in summer, so most barns are taking more throughout the year to cover the extra winter costs. 

Yes obviously they have large mortgages and other costs, but then they will get the benefit of that one day. I am not living on 50 acres with a beautiful barn that will one day be paid off. They are doing it to provide a better life for their families, not for charity. Obviously a well run barn is covering their costs and making profit. 

I don't begrudge that, we are all trying to make a living, to deny doing so would be stupid.


----------



## Gremmy

$1000+ a month isn't unusual for board here - you pay a price to keep a horse in the city. Most of these barns make around $1500 or less per month in profit after what it costs to run them.

I guess I'm confused 66Domino, the operation you describe sounds like a racket that shouldn't be in business, but that shouldn't lead you to assume that all BOs are pulling the wool over your eyes when it comes to pricing, nor should it impact the respect they deserve.

I would never expect boarders paying for full care to do barn work. Expectations vary depending on the boarding agreement, but the norm here is to clean up after yourself in cross ties or lounge areas and close gates behind you, etc. There are boarders who don't clean up after themselves, and they won't be booted out of the barn for it but it is quite rude and disrespectful. Mucking, feeding, and sweeping aisles is the BO/barn staff's job, and not something I'd expect or even WANT boarders doing.

The "we pay you to do these things" perspective does wear on me - boarders pay for the services outlined in the boarding agreement. If a boarder is polite and enjoyable to work with, the BO and staff may be willing to do more. If a boarder is rude and prefers educate the BO and staff on what they are paying for (especially those that like to decide for themselves what their board cheque entitles them to), they will likely get what is in their boarding agreement, period.

In the end, you catch more flies with sugar. That goes both ways. Like I said, a well run barn is in demand and is in a better position to call the shots. A poorly run barn is just that - poorly run, so don't board there!


----------



## core

sillyhorses said:


> It is people like you, Core, who need to take notes from this thread. Comparing a barn to a box store? Really? And comparing it with other small businesses? Get a grip and face reality. You are clearly out of the loop.
> 
> Walmart? Buys products cheap, sells them for huge profits and pays their employees Minimum wage, holds them stationary just under full time employment and the higher up positions rake it in.
> 
> Barns? Usually family owned & operated, provides a service (not a product), is much more personalized and community based than ANY small business can claim, is exposed to much higher liability issues than most other industries... There is ZERO comparison. I think the closest thing you can compare to a horse farm is a soup kitchen. They make just enough to keep going, and that "just enough" usually doesn't come out of the pockets of the "main"clients, but from other endeavors that the barn owners invest themselves in.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A soup kitchen is not-for-profit organization. The subsist on grants, government aid, or donations. A boarding stable does not meet the guidelines of being classified as a not-for-profit. Just because you can't make money doesn't make you a non-profit. 

If the barn owner isn't viewing a boarding facility as a small business, that would explain why so many are failing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 66Domino

Gremmy said:


> $1000+ a month isn't unusual for board here - you pay a price to keep a horse in the city. Most of these barns make around $1500 or less per month in profit after what it costs to run them.
> 
> I guess I'm confused 66Domino, the operation you describe sounds like a racket that shouldn't be in business, but that shouldn't lead you to assume that all BOs are pulling the wool over your eyes when it comes to pricing, nor should it impact the respect they deserve.
> 
> I would never expect boarders paying for full care to do barn work. Expectations vary depending on the boarding agreement, but the norm here is to clean up after yourself in cross ties or lounge areas and close gates behind you, etc. There are boarders who don't clean up after themselves, and they won't be booted out of the barn for it but it is quite rude and disrespectful. Mucking, feeding, and sweeping aisles is the BO/barn staff's job, and not something I'd expect or even WANT boarders doing.
> 
> The "we pay you to do these things" perspective does wear on me - boarders pay for the services outlined in the boarding agreement. If a boarder is polite and enjoyable to work with, the BO and staff may be willing to do more. If a boarder is rude and prefers educate the BO and staff on what they are paying for (especially those that like to decide for themselves what their board cheque entitles them to), they will likely get what is in their boarding agreement, period.
> 
> In the end, you catch more flies with sugar. That goes both ways. Like I said, a well run barn is in demand and is in a better position to call the shots. A poorly run barn is just that - poorly run, so don't board there!


Gremmy, wish you had a place here, I'd be asking if you had open stalls. It isn't the money (although we run our business conservatively), it's the honesty factor. Don't tell me someone is on the property 24/7 and infer the horse is safe and secure when that person is a drunk and only rents the house. Don't tell me the board is one amount and when my horse is in transport raise your rate $150. Don't tell me my horse damaged your fencing when, in effect, your electric fencing was not operational and connected and end posts with bailing twine. Guess what fries my fritters is people disguising a shoddily run facility with a fancy gate and a Mercedes in the drive.

Please don't think I don't know a well run facility. Prior to relocation we were at a 125 horse, 6 barn facility, with on site veterinary hospital, state of the art hot walker, aqua sizer, 4 outdoor rings and an indoor that is one of the largest West of the Mississippi. There were 2 world champion trainers on site, security and fire systems out the wazoo. Price tag $800, plus extras.

I understand it costs money to run a boarding facility but never lie to someone about what you're offering. As we say in my neck of the woods, this ain't my first rodeo.

I would love to go back to the days when my daughter and I hauled her little hunter pony around the region. We'd sleep in the trailer and I'd set up my coffee pot on the fender of the truck. Our BO and his wife were like family. The whole barn crew would go to shows and cheer each other on or sip hot chocolate while horses were being groomed. I miss those days. This whole thing of late had made me tired, sour and suspicious. Hope one day we'll get that "family" feeling back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sillyhorses

core said:


> A soup kitchen is not-for-profit organization. The subsist on grants, government aid, or donations. A boarding stable does not meet the guidelines of being classified as a not-for-profit. Just because you can't make money doesn't make you a non-profit.
> 
> If the barn owner isn't viewing a boarding facility as a small business, that would explain why so many are failing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha - I get what you are saying. The point I'm making is that barn owners are providing horse owners for a service that they can not or choose not to provide for themselves (whatever the reason). I think my hotel comparison is far more accurate. So - you should know as a boarder what yout boarding agreement encompasses. Comparing boarding horses to Walmart is just silly. There are comparisons regarding costs/budgeting/bottom lines that are much like small businesses - barns are small businesses, I'm not denying that. 

The busines, itself, is unlike the majority of other small business that you are probably referring to. Burger King is a small business franchise whose motto is "have it your way" - referring to the available details of the product. Product and service are two totally different business components. Product, at horse farms, is arguably the most expensive aspect of horse boarding, but service is arguably the most important. Before coming on this thread whining about "I pay for that" understand that this is a thread for the majority... Where "middle of the road" is the 99%. Most barns around my area charge roughly what we charge and expect boarders to clean stalls regularly. We aren't the high end show barn in the more affluent part of our state, where they hire a small army of day laborers to get the work done. I admire the beauty of those facilities, and know there is a market for that. MOST horse owners are not in that bracket, and a good portion of them seem to expect the same services you get from five employees working full time for a ten horse barn. Do you get what I'm saying?
Maybe you aren't a brat of a boarder, but make sure you know what is expected of you as a boarder by way of being familiar with rules, contractual obligations, AND moral obligations. Unfortunately, there are tooo many in this industry who think that because they are one of few in an urban population who can afford a horse, that the minimum amount they are paying entitles them to far more than what they actually pay for or could ever afford. You may not be one of those people... But, most BO rants on here are from BOs who clearly outline what is provided for clients in addition to what is expected of them. Common decency should not have to even be listed here, but... You'd be surprised at some of the crap clients expect their BOs to eat by way of rude behavior, lack of common courtesy and unreasonable demands. Most of which ends up boiling down to pure ignorance in its most simple form. The people just dont know better: they dont know that to "feed my horse more hay, right now!" Is literally going to cost an extra thirty bucks a month, and then they have a melt down in the barn aisle over "i pay you $$$!" Because they just don't know (or care to know, which is far worse and annoying)...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

sillyhorses said:


> You'd be surprised at some of the crap clients expect their BOs to eat by way of rude behavior, lack of common courtesy and unreasonable demands. Most of which ends up boiling down to pure ignorance in its most simple form. The people just dont know better: they dont know that to "feed my horse more hay, right now!" Is literally going to cost an extra thirty bucks a month, and then they have a melt down in the barn aisle over "i pay you $$$!" Because they just don't know (or care to know, which is far worse and annoying)...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know you're history, but if you've ever worked in any sort of customer service or true small business you should know that we all put up with the same sort of crap from customers. Unfortunately there will always be entitled people who feel that they need to treat others poorly or feel that they should get more "just because." 

What got my hair up was the attitude of "it isn't MY job to take care of your horse all the time." It is your (general useage) job to do so because that's what you're getting paid to do, it's what you chose to do as a profession. Just because you have a small profit margin doesn't entitle you to expect your customers to go above and beyond. I go above and beyond regularly in my job and I'm yelled at and treated like crap by entitled people fairly regularly too. It's part of working with the public. Common courtesy is nice and should be expected. But complaining about badly trained horses or owners not helping muck out stalls or even sweep up hoof picking leavings is crossing into the realm of entitlement too.


----------



## smguidotti

*chapter ???*

I don't know if this has been mentioned already but . . .

*chapter: ? It's a barn not a freeway*

When the signs around the road say "5 mph" this does not mean 25mph. 

I don't pay $475 a month to watch my back around every turn. There are often lose dogs and small children darting around and inexperienced and/or non-horsey people (such as my grandmother) who like to handle the horses and don't know what to do when such horse freaks out because an SUV believes she is above the law because she is a trainer (okay, I am only ranting a little about something personal :wink and does not have to obey the posted speedlimit. 

:evil:


----------



## sillyhorses

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I don't know you're history, but if you've ever worked in any sort of customer service or true small business you should know that we all put up with the same sort of crap from customers. Unfortunately there will always be entitled people who feel that they need to treat others poorly or feel that they should get more "just because."
> 
> What got my hair up was the attitude of "it isn't MY job to take care of your horse all the time." It is your (general useage) job to do so because that's what you're getting paid to do, it's what you chose to do as a profession. Just because you have a small profit margin doesn't entitle you to expect your customers to go above and beyond. I go above and beyond regularly in my job and I'm yelled at and treated like crap by entitled people fairly regularly too. It's part of working with the public. Common courtesy is nice and should be expected. But complaining about badly trained horses or owners not helping muck out stalls or even sweep up hoof picking leavings is crossing into the realm of entitlement too.


Entitlement? The only thing that I'm very adamant about being "entitled to" is that people be respectful, courteous and demonstrate good manners. I think we allllll agree on that.
You think expecting people to be sweeping up their hoof pickings is demanding and acting "entitled"? I think they taught me in girl scouts that "yout mother doesn't live here, clean up your messes". Unless your specific barn owner tells you specifically otherwise, you better expect to clean up after yourself. Hoof picking, loose hair, manure and everything else... If it wasnt there when you came, don't leave it there when you go. You pay us to take care of your horses, not to be your personal assistant and housekeeper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sillyhorses

Ohhh... And my history? Rich and varied, allllll in customer service... Ranging from store clerk at a florist to receptionist for beauty salons, working in dental clinics, and for an attorney. I love working customer service, it is why (probably surprising based on some if my rants on here) my barn is as successful as it is. No place, however, has clientele like what you find in a horse barn. No place. That is as bad as it is good sometimes! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

See I don't see the hoof picking thing as so bad, generally horses leave clods of mud and such when they're walking in and out of their stalls anyways. Every barn I've done work for sweeps 1-2x a day to clean up the general mess. 

I do think it's an attitude of entitlement for someone who is hired to muck stalls to expect an owner to muck the stalls. Or to complain that a horse got loose and it's the owner's fault. It's their job to muck stalls, sweep, handle horses, clean out the washing area daily (I would assume as part of normal barn chores), etc. If you don't like dealing with all the crap that comes with horses, get a different job. I'm not saying that it's ok for an owner to destroy the wash stall and clog up the drains and just walk away from the mess, but to expect them to clean it **** and span is taking it a bit far IMO. Common courtesy on both ends basically and a clear understanding on what is and is not expected. 

All in customer service.. Wow. I'm impressed. That is my least favorite thing to deal with at my current job. I've worked a lot of customer service (servers, call centers, credit departments, etc, etc) and dealing with people makes me want to scream. So many think that they need to scream to get their way or if they treat the "underling" crappy they'll get what they want. I don't have a ton of patience for people behaving badly on either end of the spectrum.


----------



## Chardavej

AlexS said:


> You need to calm down a bit.
> 
> The $50 a month is what my friends told me they spend on their horses, that was in summer though, so no hay costs then. However, my board isn't any less in summer, so most barns are taking more throughout the year to cover the extra winter costs.
> 
> Yes obviously they have large mortgages and other costs, but then they will get the benefit of that one day. I am not living on 50 acres with a beautiful barn that will one day be paid off. They are doing it to provide a better life for their families, not for charity. Obviously a well run barn is covering their costs and making profit.
> 
> I don't begrudge that, we are all trying to make a living, to deny doing so would be stupid.


Man I WISH it was 50.00 per horse, I would be doing good! But here, grain runs about 94.00 per horse, and hay runs about 40-60 per horse. Then we have insurance which is about 140 a month, power bill around 200, water bill around 90, diesel for the tractors, fencing repairs, building (because there is ALWAYS something under construction or repair) grass seed and fertilizer (though only twice a year, it's still about 3,000.00) mortgage (which will take 30 years to pay off, so we'll be old and done by then anyway to "reap" the benefits of that). Though we have no stalls to clean (except in inclement weather) and we have feed stalls so it's easier on us, it's still work two times a day. 

We have 12 horses here, we make 734.00 a month. Who would do this for 734.00 a month? No relaxing vacations (something always goes wrong or isn't done or things like water hoses left running on the ground for hours...so I always worry) I mean that's less than minimum wage!

That's why I have a full time job...but my horse are free and I have friends to ride with!!


----------



## sillyhorses

Haha... MN, I think we're on the same page 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faiza425

The biggest problem I see (not even as a BO - as a volunteer at a barn that does hippotherapy, riding lessons, and camps and also a student at a lesson barn) is basically just being unable to look past themselves. 
It's common courtesy. Did you pull your Gypsy Vanner's mane and tail in the middle of the aisle? Sweep it up. Did you move all the jumps in the arena so you could practice dressage? Put them back. Is a group lesson going on in the same arena you're working in? Make room for them or move to another arena. You should make it look like you were never at the barn, minus your clean horse. 
Many people will argue that as boarders, they are allowed (more like entitled to) leaving things around because they are paying for board. 
Unfortunately for them, this thread is titled The No-Nonsense Guide to being a *RESPONSIBLE* Horse Owner. Responsible people can pick up after themselves, and don't throw a fit when everything isn't exactly how they want. Yes, your horse shouldn't be put in a dirty stall with low quality hay and scummy water buckets. However, most BOs try extremely hard to keep your horse comfortable and clean, but you have to remember - they aren't the only horse in the barn. 
Another pet peeve I have is another common courtesy matter. If you can't make it to your lesson or will be late, call in! I can't tell you how many times I have groomed and tacked a horse for a hippotherapy session or even a lesson and the person hasn't showed without any notice. It wastes my time, the instructor's time, and the other volunteer's time. Not to mention the horse's time! 
It really all boils down to what your mother taught you. If you made a mess, clean it up. If you took something out, put it back. If it doesn't belong to you, don't use it. 
Above all, don't be narcissistic. The whole world doesn't revolve around you and your horse, as much as you'd like it to. We do our best, and if it's not enough for perfectionist you then please, by all means, go to another barn.


----------



## Zoregon

Speaking from a boarder perspective on this rather warm topic, I can say I have boarded at a bad barn and a good barn.
The bad one they wouldn't so much as turn my horse out for me, take a blanket off or look at a sore leg.
The good one (where I am now) does all that and much, much more. Often taking time out of their schedule to help me deal with something. Do I appreciate it? Absolutely! I pick up after my horse, water him if needed, sweep up when done and keep my tack out of the aisle. I buy them birthday and Christmas presents to show my appreciation for the fact that they are taking good care of him. We have bad apples too, some that think if they throw enough money around they can do whatever they like, but, nothing pays like respect and common courtesy and this flows through to life in general, not just the barn culture.


----------



## 66Domino

Zoregon said:


> Speaking from a boarder perspective on this rather warm topic, I can say I have boarded at a bad barn and a good barn.
> The bad one they wouldn't so much as turn my horse out for me, take a blanket off or look at a sore leg.
> The good one (where I am now) does all that and much, much more. Often taking time out of their schedule to help me deal with something. Do I appreciate it? Absolutely! I pick up after my horse, water him if needed, sweep up when done and keep my tack out of the aisle. I buy them birthday and Christmas presents to show my appreciation for the fact that they are taking good care of him. We have bad apples too, some that think if they throw enough money around they can do whatever they like, but, nothing pays like respect and common courtesy and this flows through to life in general, not just the barn culture.


Well said, Zor!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cweaver

I didn't read every post so I don't know if this has been said but please people, I cannot stress this enough, DONT BRING YOUR DOG TO THE BARN, especially if the rules state NO DOGS. If the instructor or BOs dog is at the barn, that does NOT mean that your dog has a right to be there. a) its the BOs barn (duh) b) the instructor probably arranged with the BO to have his/her dog there. (I would however, talk to the BO if their dog is an issue) but boarders, visitors, don't bring your dogs. I cannot explain how frustrated I get when someone brings their yapping dog to the barn, then proceeds to watch the goings on in the arena, while their dog lunges at the leash, barking at every horse that goes by/jumps. Not every horse is accustomed to dogs. Not only the horses being worked may get upset but so can the horses bring groomed, in their stalls etc. Maybe its just me, but I feel like I'm not overreacting when I get frustrated because my horse isn't performing 100% because Fido slipped his collar and is running and barking around the arena. (this has not only happened once) Sure, this doesn't happen every lesson, it doesn't last all hour, but it is frustrating nonetheless. I know I could mention it to the dog owner, but they get so horribly offended. Anyone agree? Disagree? End rant.
Also just want to add that my old BO was way too... concerned about hurting the dog owners feelings. That's why I didn't mention boarders talking to the BO. As well as the fact that the BO has a million other things on their plate at all times.


----------



## Sunnylucy

I'm a boarder, I would think its common courtesy to the other boarders to clean up the cross-ties after grooming your horse and picking their hoofs. There's a sign in the cross-tie area to do so, but most people don't do it. I even bought a big broom to have there for everyone to use so it would be easier but nope, still not done. I also will muck out paddock and stall when I'm there, don't have to but I find its nice time spent with my horse because he tries to help! I don't look at it as I pay full board so I don't have to do it, I think it gives me more a sense of owning then just visiting my horse.
I am respectful of BO but I do expect to receive services that I am paying for. If a barn doesn't offer something or just won't provide certain things/services, then it should be stated upfront before the person moves their horse there because it might be a deal breaker if something specific is promised and then not done. Honesty upfront and realistic expectations are definitely needed by both sides.


----------



## Thunderspark

Cweaver said:


> I didn't read every post so I don't know if this has been said but please people, I cannot stress this enough, DONT BRING YOUR DOG TO THE BARN, especially if the rules state NO DOGS. If the instructor or BOs dog is at the barn, that does NOT mean that your dog has a right to be there. a) its the BOs barn (duh) b) the instructor probably arranged with the BO to have his/her dog there. (I would however, talk to the BO if their dog is an issue) but boarders, visitors, don't bring your dogs. I cannot explain how frustrated I get when someone brings their yapping dog to the barn, then proceeds to watch the goings on in the arena, while their dog lunges at the leash, barking at every horse that goes by/jumps. Not every horse is accustomed to dogs. Not only the horses being worked may get upset but so can the horses bring groomed, in their stalls etc. Maybe its just me, but I feel like I'm not overreacting when I get frustrated because my horse isn't performing 100% because Fido slipped his collar and is running and barking around the arena. (this has not only happened once) Sure, this doesn't happen every lesson, it doesn't last all hour, but it is frustrating nonetheless. I know I could mention it to the dog owner, but they get so horribly offended. Anyone agree? Disagree? End rant.
> Also just want to add that my old BO was way too... concerned about hurting the dog owners feelings. That's why I didn't mention boarders talking to the BO. As well as the fact that the BO has a million other things on their plate at all times.


Luckily I only have one boarder and he doesn't have a dog LOL it's just my two dogs here and the horses are all used to them!!


----------



## Cweaver

Not all dogs are bad, just the ones who aren't used to the horses!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*save money on hose pipes left on.*

hiya i agree about liverys leaving hose pipes and lights on it can be a pain.
the hose pipe problem is sorted out by if you thave a toilet cysten from a water closit with a curved pipe lets say when flushed it would give you a bucket full of water for your horse all ready measured that stops the waste of fresh water and eliminates the use of hose pipes.
so a tap can be for a kettle ect and a hose in the bathing stall or vetanary stall on the barn.
as to lights on the main lighting circuit have a time swich as it turns off the barn lights and on the supply to load you can put in an override swich and you can still turn off parts of the barns on the swiches thay have.
the out side lights have a timer with a photocell as it gets dark the lights come on and after a certen time lets say 2100 hours the timer turns them off.
heres a few idears to save the barn owners a few dollars as times are hard for all of us at the moment and every bit helps thease days on the barn owners and the borders (livery yard owners and liverys). 
and lets say thay come on at 0600 the photo cell kicks in and turns them off untill dusk thay come on again.


----------



## sillyhorses

Cweaver said:


> Not all dogs are bad, just the ones who aren't used to the horses!


I love all dogs! However...

All dogs are bad if they are not expressly invited to the barn by the barn owner (or expressly approved to visit) - and have good manners with the horses while they're there. Even IF the barn owner invites them, if the owner knows the dog has behavioral issues, then by ALL MEANS, please, do NOT bring the dog! Goes back to common courtesy


----------



## Cweaver

No don't get me wrong! I love dogs I just don't like when they aren't invited, like you said!


----------



## Kotori

At my barn, we store hay in an open loft. Everyone had a stall-size segment, and it's marked with their name underneath. Well, I had to throw down hay for one of the boarders. I noticed the hay didn't match color (One of the ways I check) but right under the hay it had the horses name. Well, I got a lecture like you wouldn't believe for 'wasting' the hay n him and possibly foundering him...for giving him one flake of the hay.

Turns out it was the $10,000 jumper horse's hay...I asked them what I should have fed the horse and they said "Oh, feed him the peed on stuff from jumper's stall. That horse will eat anything" :shock:

Morale of the story: Keep any hay at the barn marked CLEARLY.


----------



## Tessa7707

I know it has already been said, but I would like to reiterate: CLEAN up after your horse!! It drives me crazy! It's drives my BO crazy too. If your horse poops in the arena, make note of it and clean it up when you're done. I will bring the muck bucket out with me when I go to ride, train or teach a lesson, and if the horse poops, I will get off and pick it up right away so it doesn't get stepped on and spread all over the place. 

Don't let your kids swing on the gates, they WILL break them or put a sag in them, making them more difficult to close.


----------



## Annanoel

Kotori said:


> At my barn, we store hay in an open loft. Everyone had a stall-size segment, and it's marked with their name underneath. Well, I had to throw down hay for one of the boarders. I noticed the hay didn't match color (One of the ways I check) but right under the hay it had the horses name. Well, I got a lecture like you wouldn't believe for 'wasting' the hay n him and possibly foundering him...for giving him one flake of the hay.
> 
> Turns out it was the $10,000 jumper horse's hay...I asked them what I should have fed the horse and they said "Oh, feed him the peed on stuff from jumper's stall. That horse will eat anything" :shock:
> 
> Morale of the story: Keep any hay at the barn marked CLEARLY.


WOW, that honestly sounds like a PITA. The BO said to feed him that?? :shock:


----------



## starlinestables

As the "evil barn owner" of horseforum.. I feel compelled to comment! It's been a while since I stirred up trouble here. ;o)

- It's the boarder's job to read the contract and barn rules but I advise barn owners to go over all of your documents and policies on day 1.

- If you want ANYTHING beyond what your boarding agreement states, you should expect to pay for it even if it's a seemingly small, insignificant favor and consider yourself lucky if your barn owner doesn't charge you.

- If you horse breaks something, expect to fix it or pay to have it fixed. A good example is cross ties. If your horse broke them, replace them please.

- I second hoof pickings... If your horse poops in common areas or you pick your horse's feet in those areas you should clean it up.

- The world doesn't revolve around your horse. It's about the greater good of all the horses.

- Let's say board is due on the 1st but the barn owner doesn't charge a late fee till the 5th.. BOARD IS STILL DUE ON THE 1st! Giving you till the 5th is a courtesy to be used rarely. You would flip out if your horse isn't fed on time wouldn't you? Well it's kind of hard to buy feed with out any money.

- Nothing is perfect 100% of the time.

- If your horse is a stall pig and you know the barn only cleans stalls once a day, don't complain when it's messy.

- Complaining about mud to your barn owner as if we could do something about it makes you a turd. It's not like we love mud either. Please, be my guest to have gravel hauled in though!

- Teach your horse some freaking manners! If your horse tries to bite me, don't be surprised if he's missing a few teeth the next time you see him.:twisted: (Yes I'm joking.. sort of lol)

- If you pasture board your horse in a giant field with 10 other horses and your horse gets beaten up, it's not your barn owner's fault nor is it the barn owner's fault if we can't accommodate your horse anywhere else...

-Let's say it's 80 degrees out side but tonight it's supposed to get down to freezing tonight and your horse gets a blanket on at 50 or below... No, no one is going to go out to the barn at midnight to blanket your horse if you choose to leave him naked. As much as I'd like too. I can't control the weather.

- Barn owners don't make much on boarding and it is a very hard job at times... 
- So if you don't put your own horse's blanket on when your there, and you know staff is going to blanket him in 20 minutes anyway, because "that's what you pay us for" that makes you a lazy douche. P lol
- Saying "well it's not our fault you don't charge enough" makes you a douche because you know #1 your going to gripe if we do raise rates and #2 Most barn owners would LOVE to get paid $20 an hour for boarding but if we raised rates to reach that goal, we'd price ourselves out of the market. What's that saying again? Something about a rock and a hard place? ;o)

- Saying "If you don't like it, you shouldn't be in the boarding business" makes you a hypocrite because EVERYONE hates their job at some point and half the time it's not the job we hate.. its the person or the person's horse. 

With all that said, nothing is absolutely perfect. There are boarders I love but hate their horse and vice versa. It all boils down to common courtesy really. There are going to be times when even the best of boarder - barn owner relationships are strained. A good, in depth and very specific boarding agreement and barn rules as well as POLITE communication are key. 

OMG I said douche! FLAME AWAY! lol :wink:


----------



## gypsygirl

i need to use this thread for a little personal vent for a moment =D

this lady at my barn is big into drama !
yesterday i had my horse on the cross ties and the girl who rides him was grooming him before a clinic. this lady wanted to pass us and use the cross ties behind us. so we let her passed. a few minutes later she randomly freaks out, telling me im always in everyones way and i need to move my horse to the other end of the barn. what the heck i wasnt in her way and they arent her cross ties ! also, i was in front of my horses stall !

i hate boarders who want their own way all the time or act like they own the barn. if you board somewhere you have to SHARE !


----------



## sillyhorses

starlinestables said:


> As the "evil barn owner" of horseforum.. I feel compelled to comment! It's been a while since I stirred up trouble here. ;o)
> 
> - It's the boarder's job to read the contract and barn rules but I advise barn owners to go over all of your documents and policies on day 1.
> 
> - If you want ANYTHING beyond what your boarding agreement states, you should expect to pay for it even if it's a seemingly small, insignificant favor and consider yourself lucky if your barn owner doesn't charge you.
> 
> - If you horse breaks something, expect to fix it or pay to have it fixed. A good example is cross ties. If your horse broke them, replace them please.
> 
> - I second hoof pickings... If your horse poops in common areas or you pick your horse's feet in those areas you should clean it up.
> 
> - The world doesn't revolve around your horse. It's about the greater good of all the horses.
> 
> - Let's say board is due on the 1st but the barn owner doesn't charge a late fee till the 5th.. BOARD IS STILL DUE ON THE 1st! Giving you till the 5th is a courtesy to be used rarely. You would flip out if your horse isn't fed on time wouldn't you? Well it's kind of hard to buy feed with out any money.
> 
> - Nothing is perfect 100% of the time.
> 
> - If your horse is a stall pig and you know the barn only cleans stalls once a day, don't complain when it's messy.
> 
> - Complaining about mud to your barn owner as if we could do something about it makes you a turd. It's not like we love mud either. Please, be my guest to have gravel hauled in though!
> 
> - Teach your horse some freaking manners! If your horse tries to bite me, don't be surprised if he's missing a few teeth the next time you see him.:twisted: (Yes I'm joking.. sort of lol)
> 
> - If you pasture board your horse in a giant field with 10 other horses and your horse gets beaten up, it's not your barn owner's fault nor is it the barn owner's fault if we can't accommodate your horse anywhere else...
> 
> -Let's say it's 80 degrees out side but tonight it's supposed to get down to freezing tonight and your horse gets a blanket on at 50 or below... No, no one is going to go out to the barn at midnight to blanket your horse if you choose to leave him naked. As much as I'd like too. I can't control the weather.
> 
> - Barn owners don't make much on boarding and it is a very hard job at times...
> - So if you don't put your own horse's blanket on when your there, and you know staff is going to blanket him in 20 minutes anyway, because "that's what you pay us for" that makes you a lazy douche. P lol
> - Saying "well it's not our fault you don't charge enough" makes you a douche because you know #1 your going to gripe if we do raise rates and #2 Most barn owners would LOVE to get paid $20 an hour for boarding but if we raised rates to reach that goal, we'd price ourselves out of the market. What's that saying again? Something about a rock and a hard place? ;o)
> 
> - Saying "If you don't like it, you shouldn't be in the boarding business" makes you a hypocrite because EVERYONE hates their job at some point and half the time it's not the job we hate.. its the person or the person's horse.
> 
> With all that said, nothing is absolutely perfect. There are boarders I love but hate their horse and vice versa. It all boils down to common courtesy really. There are going to be times when even the best of boarder - barn owner relationships are strained. A good, in depth and very specific boarding agreement and barn rules as well as POLITE communication are key.
> 
> OMG I said douche! FLAME AWAY! lol :wink:


OMG - Starline, you are a awesome <3 hahahaha Love this contribution. I read many of your posts with interest (and entertainment) because a LOT of what you post I can SOOOOOO relate to!


----------



## starlinestables

Glad someone appreciates my sarcastic sense of humor.


----------



## sillyhorses

So... I don't even know where to put this one. In addition to my own farm, I am an instructor at another farm about an hour from home. There is a girl that literally walked off the job there, who suddenly decided to come back as a "volunteer" and keeps trying to horn in on other people's lessons and boss people around. WHAT THE HECK? Who does this? In my pre-horse life, I never encountered people who had this caliber of GALL. The barn management is too kind to tell this girl to go home... or get lost... or fly a kite... or even just "STFU". Ugh. I have a feeling someone else is going to tell her, and it isn't going to be pretty. 

How does this relate to_ this_ thread? Whether you are a boarder, guest or a barn employee... you don't own the barn. Don't go waltzing in and being snotty to other people (or worse, being snide and passive aggressive and making downright insulting comments and trying to hide them behind a fake smile) and making demands and telling people what and how to do things. It isn't your place, unless you have explicit authority to do so.


----------



## backyardhorse

Chapter 4: Professionals
I'm surprised that no one has posted about this yet! As a horse owner, YOU need to accept a little responsibility for attending to your horse when the vet or farrier comes. It's a good idea to be there when the farrier comes, and learn how to handle your horse in order to make it as easy on the farrier as possible. I know a farrier who charges extra for a horse that is dificult to handle, and 2 more who will not touch difficult horses UNLESS the owner is there to see and (hopefully) work to correct the misbehavior.
It's also important to be with your horse when the vet comes. In addition to being there to handle your horse, you'll also get the diagnosis and treatment protocol first hand, rather than passed down from the BO or barn staff.


----------



## stevenson

SLS.. too true.. I will no longer board. I had 2 boarders, one on time , she would nut up if she paid on the 2nd..She kept the tack shed neat. If I was low on liniment she would offer some of hers. Unfortunately her horse colicked and ruptured/twisted and then she moved out of state. 
the second person whined, bitched, complained constantly .. Tried to change the rules to her liking. She was gone in a month, and she was here a month to long.


----------



## Saddlebag

Gypsy, repeat your statement out loud a few times. Are you speaking of someone else or yourself?


----------



## Annanoel

Starline! Love your post as well, tempting printing it and putting it on the board at the barn. I don't think that would be the best idea though. I can definitley realate to most everything you said.


----------



## mls

gypsygirl said:


> i hate boarders who want their own way all the time or act like they own the barn. if you board somewhere you have to SHARE !


Pot meet Kettle


----------



## gypsygirl

mls said:


> Pot meet Kettle


are you kidding me ? 

i wasnt in her way [if i was actually in her way i would have moved or worked something out], just had my horse in the aisle way, which i am allowed to do..........

ps- i am very offended by your judgement.


----------



## gypsygirl

Saddlebag said:


> Gypsy, repeat your statement out loud a few times. Are you speaking of someone else or yourself?


someone else, believe me if this was not the only issue with this particular person it would not be a big deal. 

i think for some reason you are misreading or understanding the situation that i am trying to explain. i do not act like i own the place in any way, i just use the space [and share it very well] where i board.


----------



## Tessa7707

My BO just got a new sign! Hahahaha! So awesome.


----------



## 40232

I used to board with a lady that was around 60. She taught me so much, and gave me sooo much knowledge. Now she is my neighbour, after we moved our horses to our house. Now, if she needs any help I would rush over immediately. Same with her. 

*flashback* On my birthday in August of 2012, all 3 of our horses got out from the negligence of a school team that practiced in our pasture one day and left that gate open. (It was pitch black before they left) Meanwhile, I was at the mall getting my birthday gifts, and she called saying our horses were out and running around like mad animals. I was having a panic attack, scared they would get hit by a car and this 65-ish women caught all three of my horses, brought them to her round pen and fed them hay. I am SO thankful for her.

When I still boarded with her, I would help her with anything at all. Digging drainage trenches? Check. Polishing her trailer? Check. Removing all the stuff from her tackroom and washing it? Check.

I think the more you put into helping the BO, the more you get out in the long run. She would do anything for me at any given time, as I would for her too. I'm sure I could call her at 3 in the morning for any little injury for my horse, and she would be over in 5 with all the required supplies. Just my thoughts


----------



## 40232

I forgot to add that she got her boarders christmas presents! One year they were a handmade bit warmer, polo wraps and girth cover!


----------



## Thunderspark

I make up DVDs of the ones who ride/board here for xmas........of the year of them/their horse/or with my horses......


----------



## sillyhorses

*Chapter ??? - Giving Up the "Horse Owner" Lifestyle*

Sadly, it happens. The economy changes, living circumstances change, family dynamics change, people lose jobs, move away, etc. Availability and cost of hay and concentrates for horses change... People who once were able to afford their horses and spend time with them find themselves in a position where they are struggling financially, or otherwise, and maybe owning a horse is no longer the best option for that person, or their horse.

When is "enough" enough? This is clearly a slippery-slope, as people view horses as family members quite often. If that is the case, then it may be best to view the horse as a family member that has special needs - and ask yourself if you are the best person to provide those needs? If it were your grandmother, and she needed "x,y and z" in terms of care, and you could only provide "z", but you know your sibling or a facility could provide "x, y and z", you wouldn't just dump your grandma in a back room and hope for the best. You'd likely contact the sibling or facility (I'd hope) and say "look, grandma needs help, and I'm unable to provide it. Lets take care of this!" Unfortunately, some people choose to do that with their equine family members - the equivalent of locking them in a room and hoping that by "not seeing" it isn't happening. It doesn't have to be that way... and it shouldn't be that way.

If you can't afford to pay board (or keep your horses and feed them sufficiently at home), then the answer is clearly "no", you should not keep holding on. Are you willing to sacrifice the standard of care of the horses in order to "afford" to keep them? If so, how poor of care are you willing to go with? 

Leaving horses at a facility and failing to pay for their care and keep does not make you a horse owner. Neither does paying a minimal amount for such poor care that animal control steps in. There comes a time for some people  when horse ownership needs to end - that doesn't mean it can't happen again in the future. 

It is an owner's responsibility to have a plan in place, and to recognize when the need arises for new homes to be found for their horses.

What are some good questions for horse owners to ask themselves regarding this heartwrenching, but sometimes inevitable, decision?


----------



## sillyhorses

*Chapter ???? - THINK before you open your mouth...*

Hmm... a recent conversation with a friend who also boards horses brought this to mind.

Be sure to thoroughly assess a situation before you start throwing accusations around, etc. It can and WILL eventually backfire on you if you go around blaming people for problems that are uncontrollable or unforeseen. 

Example: You bring your horse to a new facility. Within the first month at the new facility, you notice your horse has thinned down. So, what do you do? 

Well, as a barn owner, I've discovered that most boarders will immediately jump right into reproaching the barn owner for not feeding their horse enough. *This approach is WRONG!*

The best approach is to discuss with the barn owner what is being fed, whether or not any other options are covered in your board (maybe you came to the barn, and told the owner to feed "x" amount of feed, but your horse really needs "y" amount of feed, and you board might specifically cover up to "y" amount of feed). From there, you need to work WITH your barn owner/manager to find out the best approach to get your horse where you'd like it. Granted, there are undoubtedly barn owners who don't care, in which case, get outta dodge as soon as possible, even if it means paying the 30 day notice and leaving before you "get your money's worth". 

How can you tell if your barn owner doesn't care about the appearance and health of the horses in their care? Look around you! Is your horse quite thin while the other horses are filled out and healthy? Do you KNOW your horse has a history as a harder keeper? Ask yourself some questions before you start asking the barn owner. Use your brain. 

For instance, if you look about and notice that your horse is the only thin one in the herd, that should be your first clue that the problem isn't one caused by the barn owner. Your horse may have worms, may be anxious, may have a gastrointestinal problem... any number of things, but don't ACCUSE your barn owner first thing, that never ends well. 

Or, if you don't like the mud in the Spring... oh well. It's nature. If you think there are too many horses in a paddock, and that is contributing to mud - look around at some other farms that are similarly situated - is their "mud" situation better? If not - it is MOTHER NATURE, and NOT the barn owner that are the problem. Not much will make a barn owner have a lack of respect for you more than complaining about uncontrollable circumstances loudly and accusingly. I promise, that _is_ a fact. 

There are any number of situations where COMPLAINING just makes you disliked - *the "squeaky wheel" doesn't always get the grease - it often gets replaced*. Don't forget that...

Do NOT misread this and believe that this to be advocacy for ALL barn owner... I'm only writing from my perspective. I absolutely recognize that there ARE barn owners out there who just don't care... I've had horses brought to my farm from those situations. However, THINK before you complain, use basic logic and analytical skills, and it will go a LONG way towards developing a strong, open line of communication with your barn owner. 

I absolutely LOVE that I can talk to my boarders about any perceived problems with their horses - it goes both ways. I can call and say "Your horse is eating our max amount of grain allowed in the contract, he isn't maintaining his way, lets strategize here..." just as they can approach me and say "Hey, I've noticed my horse is looking on the thinner side, do have any ideas about what is going on?" 

Remember - the squeaky wheel doesn't always get the grease, if it is badly in need of repair, it gets replaced.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*many years ago, there was an article in one of the horsey mags called
"Do you have what it takes to be a barn lord?" It listed all of the negative issues involved, such as people stealing, gossiping, things being broken by boarders or their horses, and boarders bring hoards of people out to the barn, wanting to pet and ride other boarders horses, and having the nerve to think everything on the property was open to the use of boarders, including the family pool!!! The article stated that one BO had a pool, and boarders would show up with bathing suits and the whole family expecting to swim!!! It was a fun and informative article.
*


----------



## Bagheera

I think it comes down to understanding your contract and the barn rules/expectations. When you assume, you make an **** out of me and you. Lol For example, if you are at a full service barn, paying over $1,000 a month, your contract probably states you have to do diddly squat. If you are at a barn that costs $500 a month, your contract probably states that you are expected to clean up after yourself. If you don't know, ask. As for giving gifts, it is not required, but is appreciated. If your BO/staff goes above or you really like them, I would suggest giving a gift as a thank you. That is a suggestion. Everyone likes to feel appreciated. Even some thing as simple as homemade cookies are a great way of saying thank you. If you don't feel your BO/staff deserve anything, that's fine. Perhaps you should evaluate why they don't deserve anything. Also, don't expect anyone to go above and beyond unless it's in your contract. That is unreasonable. If you are not paying to have your horse blanketed, why would you expect anyone to check the weather and put your horse's blanket on? That is unreasonable. Lastly, be respectful. Don't be condescending to anyone! That means the BO, staff, and other boarders. If you have a problem, bring it up in a professional manner to the parties involved. Gossiping or creating drama is frowned upon. A boarding facility is a business. Treat it as such.


----------



## Tessa7707

How does everyone feel about closing gates? I always make a point to leave gates to the round pen, arena, etc. closed when I leave for the day. I feel like it looks nicer and its easier on the gates because they aren't getting blown around in the wind, maybe it helps with sagging too, I don't know.


----------



## aforred

Closing gates does save the hinges. On my place, if you open a closed gate, you had better close it as soon as you are through. Saving the hinges is only one reason. The main reason is that I like to have as many barriers between the horses and the countryside as possible.


----------



## Tessa7707

Absolutely, I grew up on a dairy and you learn quick to leave a gate how you found it! The gates I was talking about aren't between horse and countryside though, however, if it does save the hinges then that's enough reason for me.


----------



## TBforever

from all aggistments ive seen is a big rule is DO NOT TOUCH OTHER PEOPLES HORSES WITHOUT PERMISSION. so if a coat is on a horse do not take it off as owner may want it on...and also DO NOT FEED OTHER PEOPLES HORSES.

they tend to be the big ones ive seen..and when i lived at last place they had aggisters and another rule was TACK ROOM /FEED ROOM MUST BE KEPT CLEAN
the hose was also a big one. hose must be put back where u found it and roll it up


----------



## TBforever

where im aggisting is horses will be quarintined for 10 days, 2 in 1 wormer must be done in front of them or u can pay 25$ and they can do it for you.

if u are behined in aggisting fee's (by a month or more) ur horse will be removed off the property..this is why they ask for month in advanced.

theres a sick bay, and a quarintine area where all horses go when they come for 10 days.

when they get out of quarintine they will be with 1 other horse..and rotated and put with a different horse.(forget how many months that takes place)


----------



## Sahara

aggisting. aggistment. 

What is this word? 

I can figure out the meaning based on the context, but it isn't in the dictionary.


----------



## TBforever

Sahara said:


> aggisting. aggistment.
> 
> What is this word?
> 
> I can figure out the meaning based on the context, but it isn't in the dictionary.


well instead of a barn like u all call it, people rent padocks and a shelter on a farm which is called agistment

i may of spelt it wrong lol


----------



## Sahara

You mean agistment. Sorry, the extra "s" was screwing me up. Got it now.


----------



## TBforever

i also doubled the G


----------



## Sahara

LOL! ^Right! That is what I meant. G, not s. 

Geez, it feels like a Monday.


----------



## TBforever

LOL....it wouldnt surprise me if i did double the "s" haha


----------

